# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  L'éblouissant 211

## Tyler Durden

*Tests:*

-GTA4: Episodes from Liberty City            _par LFS_
-Mount & Blade: Warband _par Kahn Lusth_
-The Settlers 7 _par ACKBOO_
-Emberwind _par Raphi Le Sobre_
-Les chroniques de Sadwick: The Whispered World par _Guy Carrelage_
-Dwarf Fortress 2010 _par ACKBOO_
-Leave Home _par Raphi Le Sobre_
-Achtung Panzer: Kharkov 1943 _par Marcel_

*A venir:*

-X-COM _par MONSIEUR Fishbone_
-Achron _par Raphi Le Sobre_
-Monday Night Combat _par ACKBOO_
-Need for Speed World _par ACKBOO_
-Distant Worlds _par Marcel_

----------


## AmokK

J'commençais à m'inquiéter de pas voir de topic  ::O: 
Pis l'est pas dans ma bwatalètre  ::'(:

----------


## dalgwen

> -Les chroniques de Sadwick: The Whispered World par _Guy Carrelage_


Cette mode de changer les noms me perturbent. Mon esprit est fragile.
Mais est ce un changement de nom ou un nouveau?
J'admire le double jeu de mot en tout cas, c'est puissant.



> -Achtung Panzer: Kharkov 1943 _par Marcel_


Beaucoup de pigistes "one shot", la tendance continue  :tired: 




> ACKBOO[...]ACKBOO[...]ACKBOO


Quand je pense qu'à une époque j'étais tout triste parce que je croyais qu'ackboo arrêtait d'écrire dans le magazine.  ::P: 


La couverture est super classe. J'ai du mal à savoir si c'est grâce à l'artwork ou grâce à la surpuissance de Monsieur Chat. Les deux sans doute.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Erratum : Calradia
Les ayatollahs comprendront.

----------


## Frypolar

> -X-COM _par MONSIEUR Fishbone_


 :Bave: 

C'est pas souvent.

----------


## O.Boulon

Beaucoup de pigistes One shot ?
T'hallucines toi...
C'est Tyler qui a fait une blague.
Et Marcel Manche Longue, je crois qu'il écrit depuis plusieurs numéros non...

----------


## Marty

Toujours pas le OYJE sur Mafia ?  :Emo: 

Ste couverture de bô gosse quand même.

----------


## dalgwen

> Et Marcel Manche Longue, je crois qu'il écrit depuis plusieurs numéros non...


Ah oui. Avec le nom complet dans le résumé je me serais sans doute souvenu de lui et j'aurai (peut être) pu éviter de passer pour un utilisateur de psychotrope.
En tout cas faut croire que le dit Marcel ne me laisse pas un souvenir impérissable puisque je n'ai pas fait le rapprochement.
Si tu me lis Marcel, désolé gars  ::P: 

Et du coup ma remarque tombe doublement à l'eau puisque Manche Longue était sans doute un des "one shot" auquel je pensais. Bref, tant mieux si il est régulier, je n'aime pas multiplier les partenaires (hum).

----------


## lokideath

> C'est pas souvent.


Pareil, j'espère qu'il est à la hauteur de sa réputation  :Bave:

----------


## Silver

Warband comme un taureau !  ::love:: 
Il s'annonce très distingué ce numéro, vous m'en mettrez une douzaine s'il vous plaît.

PS : Avis aux montréalais : je vais passer une commande pour l'Invité et moi-même, si vous aussi vous voulez faire une commande groupée pour payer moins de frais envoyez-moi un mp !

----------


## Darkath

Donc dans ce numéro on pourra savoir si Xcom est un scandale videoludique (vue subjective toussa. ..) ou pas ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Pareil, j'espère qu'il est à la hauteur de sa réputation


Tu oses remettre en questions les Saintes Écritures ?! Hérétiques !

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Donc dans ce numéro on pourra savoir si Xcom est un scandale videoludique (vue subjective toussa. ..) ou pas ?


T'aimerais bien savoir hein ?

----------


## sergent degueulisulfurik

Rien d'intéressant dans ce numéro, dommage. ::|:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Rien qui t'intéresses, nuance.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Le rédac chef était en vacances ?

----------


## ERISS

"France, qui désigne un fantasmagorique univers anarchiste où les puissants écrasent les faibles".
 La réalité c'est pire: Les faibles participent à leur écrasement par les plus forts.

Sinon , supers les blagues! (plus que d'habitude)

----------


## Enigma

> *A venir:*
> 
> -X-COM _par MONSIEUR Fishbone_


C'est pour mon anniv, hein ?  :Bave:

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> Le rédac chef était en vacances ?


Je pencherais plus pour une cure de désintox à Montfermeil.

De désintoxication au boulot, j'entends.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Le rédac chef était en vacances ?





> Je suis désolé, je fais de la déformation en ce  moment.
> J'essaye de faire péter les carcans des nouveaux.


Sinon, Tyler, t'as pas parlé de tous nos jolis articles. Celui, immense, terrifiant, grandiose, de Grand Maître B, bien sûr, mais aussi le papier sur Steam et le billet d'humeur...  ::cry::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Pour l'article de GMB il est écrit en gros sur la couv' qui illustre le 1er post et pour le reste, j'estime que c'est le genre de petites surprises à laisser découvrir aux lecteurs.

----------


## Alab

> Rien d'intéressant dans ce numéro, dommage.


Parle pour toi.  ::O: 

Chouette numéro j'ai hâte de l'avoir entre mes mains demain.  :Bave:

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Rien d'intéressant dans ce numéro, dommage.


Ouais je comprend pas pourquoi y'a pas le test de Deux Ex 3, de Batman 2 et de WOW 2.

Ah on me fait signe que CPC ne traite que de ce qu'ils ont sous la main et pas de test de démo pour faire parler d'eux...

Ça sort tout les 15 jours si les sortis se laissent à désirer faut bien qu'il parlent de ce qui sort réellement.

Le prend pas mal mais si je monte au créneau, c'est que je pense qu'a la fin du journal de 20H, tu vas pas leur écrire pour dire " C'est tout ce que vous avez ?"

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Le prend pas mal mais si je monte au créneau, c'est que je pense qu'a la fin du journal de 20H, tu vas pas leur écrire pour dire " C'est tout ce que vous avez ?"


J'ai toujours rêvé d'un JT qui proposerait des actualités imaginaires mais crédibles mélangées aux vraies info.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Ça existe déjà sur TF1.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Y a des vraies infos ?




> j'estime que c'est le genre de petites surprises à laisser découvrir aux lecteurs.


Raté maintenant, GG SPOIL §

----------


## Hellminster

> Ça existe déjà sur TF1.


 :^_^:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Rien d'intéressant dans ce numéro, dommage.


Bah si y'a Ackboo et FIshbone  :Bave: 
J'vois pas ce qu'il te faut de plus...


Vivement la débauche, tiens.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Oui, 

Spoiler Alert! 


ça fait mal aux yeux.



Un dossier de GMB !  :Bave: 

Faut que je finisse le 210 moi, pokemon m'a pris tout mon temps.

----------


## LaVaBo

Par contre, si le Flick Flack PC fait référence au dessin de la couv' (enfin, à sa montre), ça s'écrit Flik Flak. A force de s'acheter des Rolex, on perd pied avec la réalité  ::rolleyes:: , trop de succès, trop vite...

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

C'est pour éviter de se prendre un procès de la marque, je te raconte pas la crise de rire autrement au tribunal quand le greffier annoncera : l'affaire Flik Flak contre CanardPC.

----------


## Tyler Durden

J'aime beaucoup le "billet d'humeur", ce serait bien cool d'avoir plus d'articles du genre dans CPC.

----------


## Jolaventur

Mais qui est donc Marcel, je veux dire à part un usager du restoroute de l'A13.

----------


## Alab

> Mais qui est donc Marcel, je veux dire à part un usager du restoroute de l'A13.


C'est celui qui conduit Fred et Jamy dans toute la France. 





 ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

Excellent numéro, comme d'hab depuis quelques temps et malgré le peu de sorties intéressantes. Les nouveau rédacteurs sont tous très bons.

En revanche faudrait veiller à harmoniser le contenu des news hardware et des news tout court parce que (et c'est pas la première fois que je vois ça dans CPC) y'a quelques news qu'on retrouve à la fois dans hardware et dans les news, celle sur Altair 8800 et la mort de son créateur est présente en deux exemplaires, même chose pour le sujet sur la persistance des données. Et les news sur l'ipad et le support papier/ebook auraient du être fusionnées pour qu'on ne les retrouve qu'une fois.

Mais ce n'est qu'un détail de l'histoire de CPC et tout le reste est vraiment original, pertinent, beau, intéressant et drôle  :B):

----------


## Jolaventur

Cher Canard pc, je proteste vigoureusement au soutien que tu témoigne envers les ebooks et à la discrimination dont tu fais montre envers de gentils collectifs qui luttent contres ces mêmes objets du malin.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Toi t'as pas encore pris ton café ce matin. :tired:

----------


## Lt Anderson

Une couv' GTA... 

Racoleur.









C'était mon opinion du matin.
Et j'aime pô GTA.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Racoleur.


Si par racoleur t'entends "pousser les gens à acheter le mag'" alors je pense que c'est un peu le but d'une couverture quoi...
Très sympa cette couv' d'ailleurs.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ouais j'aime bien cet effet de transparence derrière le titre et l'en-tête.

----------


## ERISS

> Les nouveau rédacteurs sont tous très bons.


Oui, je me suis dit que finalement la relève était digne de CPC dans ce numéro, ce qui n'est pas possible: je parie qu'ils ont embauché des nègres: un revenant gringalet et un zombi toréador?  ::ninja::

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Si par racoleur t'entends "pousser les gens à acheter le mag'" alors je pense que c'est un peu le but d'une couverture quoi...
> Très sympa cette couv' d'ailleurs.


My post didn't need any reply at all...
You get it wrong.

EDIT :
 ::ninja::

----------


## bermudatatooine

Salut tout le monde, très content de recevoir ce numéro, le dossier jurigeek de ce numéro m'interpelle par sa taille conséquente, je ne l'ai pas encore lu... et je ne sais pas si je le lirais, pourquoi parce que le sujet est certainement intéressant, mais puisqu'on parle de justice, je me demande pourquoi aucun dossier de cette envergure n'a été fait par Grand Maître B concernant les abus des éditeurs de jeux et j'imagine qu'il y a matière à développer, où du moins à dénoncer les pratiques.

Mais quels abus ? Me direz-vous, je vous répondrais peut-on concevoir de vendre un produit pas terminé ? qui sera ensuite corrigé pour certain, voire terminé pour d'autres ? Est-ce normal ? Est il normal que le joueur (client) achète un jeu (produit) défaillant ? Le problème est moins fréquent sur le marché des consoles, mais j'ai cru lire aussi que les consoles et les jeux n'étaient pas exempt de tous soucis à ce niveau.

Les exemples ne manquent pas malheureusement, et il est regrettable qu'aucun dossier ne soit encore réalisé à ce sujet.

----------


## Tyler Durden

GMB n'a pas fait de dossier sur ce sujet précis, mais en a fait qui réponde aux questions de ce sujet précis.

----------


## bermudatatooine

> GMB n'a pas fait de dossier sur ce sujet précis, mais en a fait qui réponde aux questions de ce sujet précis.


J'ai plus qu'à chercher alors.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Putain, Derek Smart, PhD, est encore vivant?!

*part troller les forums d'Alganon*

----------


## aen0

Tiens, c'est la deuxième fois que la page centrale du Canard se détache (à moitié) chez moi ... Ca m'avait fait la même chose dans le 210.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Tiens, c'est la deuxième fois que la page centrale du Canard se détache (à moitié) chez moi ... Ca m'avait fait la même chose dans le 210.


De même.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Tiens, c'est la deuxième fois que la page centrale du Canard se détache (à moitié) chez moi ... Ca m'avait fait la même chose dans le 210.



Deuxième ?

Sur 210 numéros je dois en avoir un quart avec la page centrale détachée...

----------


## Tenebras

> Deuxième ?
> 
> Sur 210 numéros je dois en avoir un quart avec la page centrale détachée...


Marrant moi ça me le fait avec Playboy...
 ::rolleyes::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Je m'interroge sur l'article traitant de Steam et de vie privée.

Soit je ne l'ai pas compris et je n'ai pas réussi à voir où voulait en venir Sébum, soit j'ai tout compris et dans ce cas j'ai rien compris.

Ce qui est le plus étonnant c'est que tout ce qui est développé sur une page est plus ou moins infirmé par l'encadré qui suit la démonstration.
Steam impose effectivement au joueur via son onglet friends de dévoiler à ses contacts à quoi il joue et sur quel serveur quand il s'agit d'un jeu multi. Steam est une balance et dit aux autres quels jeux tu possèdes et combien d'heures tu y as joué.

Je serais d'accord pour dire que ce serait scandaleux et dangereux s'ils n'avaient pas eux-mêmes posés des garde-fous et proposés de mettre son statut en privé, comme précisé dans l'encadré. D'ailleurs ça fait bien longtemps que mon profil est privé : principalement pour cacher la liste de mes jeux et ainsi éviter les gros relous qui pratiquent le phishing.
Et si j'ai envie de jouer à un jeu juste après avoir dit à untel que non, je ne peux pas jouer avec lui parce que j'ai pas le temps/je suis pas là (alors qu'en fait ça me fait chier), j'ai juste à mettre mon statut en offline. Ça ne bloque ni le solo, ni le multi, et personne ne sait qu'au lieu d'être au soit-disant repas de famille, j'étends mon Empire Français sur NTW.

Cette fonctionnalité Steam n'est là que pour concurrencer des logiciels tels que Xfire qui proposent exactement les mêmes fonctionnalités : quels jeux tu as, à quoi tu joues, où et avec qui. Tu veux t'en servir, tu l'actives. Tu trouves que c'est contraignant, tu te mets en offline/privé tout le temps ou mieux, tu refuses toutes les demandes d'amis.

Donc là je me suis un peu égaré et je reviens à mon interrogation première : qu'as-tu voulu montrer puisque le problème initial est un faux souci dont la solution est donnée à la fin de l'article ?


Le billet d'humeur d'Ivan déchire.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Et le fait que ton rédac chef sait que tu as passé 30h sur TF2 cette semaine alors que tu n'as toujours pas rendu Download c'est cool ou pas ?

----------


## Ezechiel

Il fait un peu flipper le dossier de GMB. Ca fait pas un peu beaucoup? Le fond est peut être formidable, mais moi qui suis assez peu intéressé par cet aspect juridique des choses, je vois surtout plein de pages de CPC qui m'intéressent pas trop...

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Et le fait que ton rédac chef sait que tu as passé 30h sur TF2 cette semaine alors que tu n'as toujours pas rendu Download c'est cool ou pas ?


C'est bien ce que je soulignais : profil privé et steam friends offline, je te mets au défi de me dire combien d'heures de TF2 j'ai pratiqué cette semaine et en tout.
Par contre fatalement, si tu joues à la rédac à côté de lui et enceintes à fond c'est plus la faute de Steam.

----------


## Guest

En fait Greenthumb est en train de remercier Steam de lui pourrir ses études.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

J'y arrive très bien tout seul, merci.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Je m'interroge sur l'article traitant de Steam et de vie privée.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Ce qui est le plus étonnant c'est que tout ce qui est développé sur une page est plus ou moins infirmé par l'encadré qui suit la démonstration.


Non, le fait qu'on puisse cacher son statut (en se mettant "offline"), ce que j'explique dans l'encadré, ne résout pas le problème et n'infirme pas la démonstration.

Mon papier ne cherche pas à dénoncer cette infâme balance que serait Steam. Ce qui me dérange est surtout l'acceptation par les joueurs de cette publication de leur activité offline et d'informations détaillées sur leurs habitudes.

Ce n'est pas ton cas puisque tu as un profil privé, mais combien de personnes s'en soucient ? A voir le nombre de profils publics dans Steam et la quantité de gens qui se connectent au démarrage, même pour faire une partie d'un jeu solo, pas tant que ça. Ce n'est pas forcément un mal de leur rappeler que :
1- On peut prendre quelques précautions simples pour limiter la casse.
2- Ce n'est pas parce que ce sont des "amis" qui voient votre activité que ce n'est pas grave. Ce dont je parle dans la conclusion de mon papier (et dans le passage sur "l'internaute, cet être paradoxal"), et qui me semble être une piqure de rappel importante par les temps qui courent.

Beaucoup de gens ne sont pas conscients du "degré d'exposition" des paramètres par défaut et/ou ne savent pas qu'ils peuvent cacher leur activité. Comme l'a dit une chercheuse de Microsoft à propos de Facebook : _"Are there Facebook users who want their content to be publicly  accessible? Of course. But 65 percent of all Facebook users?  No way."_

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Okay, donc le fait que ces fonctionnalités soient activées par défaut.
C'est plus clair, merci.

----------


## M.Rick75

J'aime beaucoup les illustrations de Couly dans le dossier de GMB mais quelque chose m'inquiête au plus haut point:
Que se cache-t-il sous le masque? Quelle est cette étrange coiffure, ces deux proéminences rondes et saillantes? Ses supers pouvoirs viendraient-ils d'une particularité génétique très rare? En étant plus clair, est-ce ses gonades qui lui poussent sur le haut du crane?

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Quel est cette étrange coiffure, ces deux proéminences rondes et saillantes?


Probablement sa perruque d'avocat ou de juriste, du genre de celles que ces derniers portaient d'antan.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Okay, donc le fait que ces fonctionnalités soient activées par défaut.
> C'est plus clair, merci.


Ça, et le fait que la plupart des joueurs ne s'en inquiètent pas puisqu'ils ne les changent pas. D'autant plus que, contrairement à ceux de Facebook, les utilisateurs de Steam sont généralement "computer-litterate" et n'ont donc pas l'excuse d'être trop noobs pour savoir fouiller dans un menu "paramètres". Au delà du cas de Steam, c'est caractéristique d'un certain rapport à la vie privée sur Internet, dont je parle dans l'article.

A mon humble avis (pas si humble que ça, d'ailleurs, et largement partagé au sein de la rédac), cette tendance au "panoptique décentralisé" qui se généralise mérite d'être évoquée. C'est un peu comme les DRM de plus en plus intrusifs : ne pas en parler serait considérer que c'est normal. Ça ne l'est pas.




> Il fait un peu flipper le dossier de GMB. Ca  fait pas un peu beaucoup? Le fond est peut être formidable, mais moi qui  suis assez peu intéressé par cet aspect juridique des choses, je vois  surtout plein de pages de CPC qui m'intéressent pas trop...


J'ai le droit en horreur et je déteste les meuporgs, pourtant je l'ai dévoré. Son dossier dépasse le cadre d'une simple réflexion sur la loi dans les jeux en ligne et pose d'excellentes questions sur la nature des "communautés virtuelles". Et sur la représentation d'une organisation sociale dans un jeu en général. Et bien d'autres choses...

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Non mais c'est carrément ça. Couly m'a dessiné avec une perruque de juriste anglais, c'est magnifique.

----------


## Carpette

Yeah ! Merci beaucoup pour l'article sur gnobot ! (Le pire c'est que j'ai lu tout l'article sur TTT avant de m'apercevoir de ce qui était sur la page juste en face  ::lol:: )

----------


## M.Rick75

> Non mais c'est carrément ça. Couly m'a dessiné avec une perruque de juriste anglais, c'est magnifique.


 Hum... J'ai des doutes.

Je pense que c'est beaucoup moins glorieux que ça.

Impossible qu'il se cache des supers pouvoirs là dedans... quelques mites à la rigueur.

----------


## AmokK

Juste bravo d'avoir relayé l'info sur le hack du site de la feria d'Arles, dommage d'ailleurs que ce soit un peu passé inaperçu, de voir ça dans canard pc, ça m'a laissé sans voix.
Je ne suis qu'un récent fidèle, mais je sais que des moments comme ça, y'a que mon canard pc qui mes les procurera.

Mille mercis !


_Un arlésien anti-corrida._

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Hum... J'ai des doutes.
> 
> Je pense que c'est beaucoup moins glorieux que ça.
> 
> Impossible qu'il se cache des supers pouvoirs là dedans... quelques mites à la rigueur.
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2172/...9dee055a_o.jpg


Arrête, c'est la classe:

----------


## Soap

Rah, c'est le premier CPC que je reçoit. Content  ::): 
Par contre il y'a eu un petit probleme d'impression sur les blagouzes en haut de page au dessus des news, mais sinon c'est tout du bon.

----------


## jpjmarti

> Rah, c'est le premier CPC que je reçoit. Content 
> Par contre il y'a eu un petit probleme d'impression sur les blagouzes en haut de page au dessus des news, mais sinon c'est tout du bon.


Ca fait partie du jeu, le "cut" un peu strict au début et à la fin, un peu comme si ça tournait sur une bande lumineuse. J'aime beaucoup le côté in progress que cela confère.

----------


## Soap

Fayot  ::P:  (mais j'avais pas capté que c'etait voulu  :Emo: )

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ah oui quand même. Eh comme quoi y a des nouveaux lecteurs !

----------


## dolmard

Excellent petit billet d'Ivan le Fou. Mr Sebum est très bon aussi. Par contre le dossier de GMB est léger cette fois et accumule des évidences saupoudrés de poncifs. J'ai sans doute pas compris, j'ai loupé un niveau de lecture ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ouais ouais bah monsieur Sébum il m'a fait acheté GTA: Episodes alors que j'ai pas une thune.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Excellent petit billet d'Ivan le Fou. Mr Sebum est très bon aussi. Par contre le dossier de GMB est léger cette fois et accumule des évidences saupoudrés de poncifs. J'ai sans doute pas compris, j'ai loupé un niveau de lecture ?


Si le principe du contradictoire, de la proportionnalité de la peine, si l'opposition entre le libéralisme et le constructivisme, si le débat entre droit naturel et droit positif sont pour toi des évidences saupoudrés de poncifs, c'est que tu es juriste et, bien évidemment, l'article ne s'adresse pas à toi. 

Non parce que sinon, l'idée de l'article m'est venue justement parce que je recevais des MP de canards souhaitant introduire un peu de justice dans leurs jeux et qui ne savaient pas du tout, mais alors pas du tout comment s'y prendre. 

C'est que une écrasante quantité de personnes n'ont pas fait des études de droit ni n'ont jamais eu à faire en vrai à un Tribunal, alors, dés qu'il s'agit de simuler cet univers, ils sont totalement perdus. 

Cet article visait donc à poser les bases d'une justice dans les mondes imaginaires, ce qui n'a jamais été fait avant. Il fallait donc expliquer les principes fondamentaux.

----------


## ToasT

> Il fait un peu flipper le dossier de GMB. Ca fait pas un peu beaucoup? Le fond est peut être formidable, mais moi qui suis assez peu intéressé par cet aspect juridique des choses, je vois surtout plein de pages de CPC qui m'intéressent pas trop...


Personnellement, je m'étais dit la même chose, mais j'ai quand même commencé à le lire... Et c'est super bien écrit, donc je l'ai dévoré.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Personnellement, je m'étais dit la même chose, mais j'ai quand même commencé à le lire... Et c'est super bien écrit, donc je l'ai dévoré.


Suce boules!

Perso les dossier de gmb ça dépends si le sujet me touche parce que déjà les news je trouve ça lourd à lire.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> C'est que une écrasante quantité de personnes n'ont pas fait des études de droit ni n'ont jamais eu à faire en vrai à un Tribunal, alors, dés qu'il s'agit de simuler cet univers, ils sont totalement perdus. 
> 
> Cet article visait donc à poser les bases d'une justice dans les mondes imaginaires, ce qui n'a jamais été fait avant.


Hum, je crois me souvenir qu'un jeu traite de ça justement comment ça s'appelle déjà... ACE ATTORNEY !  :^_^:  (ouais je délire si je veux).

Bon je crois que j'ai commencé la lecture par le plus intéressant, càd le test de "Episodes" et le test de la tour monumentale à 2500 neuros... Du coup je sais pas si je vais lire autre chose mais ça vaut déjà l'achat du mag' (ahah nan je déconne). Enfin si le reste est aussi bon je vais me régaler.

----------


## Crealkiller

> Hum, je crois me souvenir qu'un jeu traite de ça justement comment ça s'appelle déjà... ACE ATTORNEY !  (ouais je délire si je veux).


J'allais le dire! Et même pas honte :B): 

OBJECTION! :haha: *




*C'est ce qui se rapproche le plus de la position "je pointe du doigt en me levant pour crier objection!"  Désolé...

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Merci à _Kahn Lusth_ pour son test de Warband.

Pour le passage sur 

Spoiler Alert! 


le seigneur/garde/destrier volé/fils, impensable à notre époque.



J'ai tellement ri que c'est avec plaisir que je te prendrai dans mes bras (si tu peux t'abstenir de faire des clefs avec).

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Hum, je crois me souvenir qu'un jeu traite de ça justement comment ça s'appelle déjà... ACE ATTORNEY !  (ouais je délire si je veux).
> 
> Bon je crois que j'ai commencé la lecture par le plus intéressant, càd le test de "Episodes" et le test de la tour monumentale à 2500 neuros... Du coup je sais pas si je vais lire autre chose mais ça vaut déjà l'achat du mag' (ahah nan je déconne). Enfin si le reste est aussi bon je vais me régaler.


Phoenix wright, je l'ai même testé pour le canard. Mais en fait, c'est un jeu d'enquête, pas un jeu sur la justice. Il faut réunir des preuves, c'est tout. Mais c'est vrai qu'au moins les japonais ont essayé d'approcher l'univers juridique d'un point de vue ludique et ça, on ne peut que le mettre à leur crédit.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Pour avoir été une fois dans le rôle délicat de décideur de sanctions dans un MMORPGs, je ne peux qu'applaudir à la lecture du dosser de GMB. Il m'aurait bien aidé à ce moment là, et devrait aider tous les membres vétérans de guildes qui doivent rendre la justice.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

@GMB : euh, j'imaginais que tout le monde comprendrait que c'était évidemment du second degré là quand même. 




> Pour avoir été une fois dans le rôle délicat de décideur de sanctions dans un MMORPGs, je ne peux qu'applaudir à la lecture du dosser de GMB. Il m'aurait bien aidé à ce moment là, et devrait aider tous les membres vétérans de guildes qui doivent rendre la justice.


J'ai pas lu le dossier mais j'espère que tu plaisantes. Un MMORPG c'est un jeu, la justice quelle qu'elle soit est inhérente au contexte... Rendre la justice dans un univers médfan ou scifi de la même façon que dans notre réalité ce serait pour le moins... déplacé. En plus dans un MMORPG, si tu en es à rendre justice c'est que tu joues bien le coté RP de ce type de jeu et donc que ton personnage à aussi ses règles, sa morale, etc. et que dans bien des cas dans ce type de jeu ça suffit pour déroger à toutes règles proches de notre univers...  :tired:

----------


## dalgwen

> J'ai pas lu le dossier mais j'espère que tu plaisantes.


C'est _exactement_ le sujet du dossier.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> J'ai pas lu le dossier


A bein va falloir le lire avant de me demander si je plaisante  ::): . Au boulot.

----------


## kaldanm

> Phoenix wright, je l'ai même testé pour le canard. Mais en fait, c'est un jeu d'enquête, pas un jeu sur la justice. Il faut réunir des preuves, c'est tout. Mais c'est vrai qu'au moins les japonais ont essayé d'approcher l'univers juridique d'un point de vue ludique et ça, on ne peut que le mettre à leur crédit.


Je ne sais pas si vous avez joué a Chrono Trigger, à un moment du jeu le heros passe devant un tribunal, et t'a des temoins qui sont appellés et relatent des délits somme toute normaux pour un JRPG, comme ramasser un objet qui traine par terre alors que son proprio est occupé ailleurs... 

Alors que tout le long du jeu, comme toujours dans ce type de JRPG, tu peux débouler chez les gens, fouiller les placards et commodes, tout en tappant la discute avec les habitants pas plus etonnés que cela.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> J'ai tellement ri que c'est avec plaisir que je te prendrai dans mes bras (si tu peux t'abstenir de faire des clefs avec).


Ben tiens, y'a pas moins de dix minutes je disais à Boulon qu'il va falloir que je cesse d'être un sociopathe en puissance.
C'est donc avec plaisir que j'accepte une accolade amicale.

----------


## gun

L'erreur des lapins de la BD, c'est qu'ils ont un nez. Hors du coup ce sont des dingos et non des lapins.  :haha:  

Amazing magazine again BTW.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Ben tiens, y'a pas moins de dix minutes je disais à Boulon qu'il va falloir que je cesse d'être un sociopathe en puissance.
> C'est donc avec plaisir que j'accepte une accolade amicale.


Ouais enfin avec Boulon dans le coin (coin) garde tes techniques de combats à portée, au cas où...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ou que KL n'a pas les cheveux bleus. là on dirait que la rédac n'est peuplée que de roux(sses). Un peu un aperçu de l'enfer sur terre quoi.

----------


## O^o

Je viens juste de lire le test d'"Episodes" par LFS. Juste ça.

Et ça fait longtemps que je ne me suis pas dit à la fin d'un texte: "Tin, pas dégueu."

Et pourtant la lèche c'est pas le genre de la maison. Mais là, il y a un truc.

Formé par Boulon ? (J'espère pas pour toi....)

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Formé par Boulon ? (J'espère pas pour toi....)


Je suis une métastase de Boulon, un homoncule créé par Dieu à partir d'une de ses côtes.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais, mais ça me fera pas pardonner que t'aies séché la présentation de ce matin...

----------


## O^o

Houla.

Je vous laisse régler ça entre homoncules.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> A bein va falloir le lire avant de me demander si je plaisante . Au boulot.


Pff ça a l'air long  ::|:

----------


## Anonyme871

> Pff ça a l'air long


En plus y'a des mots.  ::o:

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Si le principe du contradictoire, de la proportionnalité de la peine, si l'opposition entre le libéralisme et le constructivisme, si le débat entre droit naturel et droit positif sont pour toi des évidences saupoudrés de poncifs, c'est que tu es juriste et, bien évidemment, l'article ne s'adresse pas à toi. 
> 
> Non parce que sinon, l'idée de l'article m'est venue justement parce que je recevais des MP de canards souhaitant introduire un peu de justice dans leurs jeux et qui ne savaient pas du tout, mais alors pas du tout comment s'y prendre. 
> 
> C'est que une écrasante quantité de personnes n'ont pas fait des études de droit ni n'ont jamais eu à faire en vrai à un Tribunal, alors, dés qu'il s'agit de simuler cet univers, ils sont totalement perdus. 
> 
> Cet article visait donc à poser les bases d'une justice dans les mondes imaginaires, ce qui n'a jamais été fait avant. Il fallait donc expliquer les principes fondamentaux.


Alors au départ je dois franchement t'avouer que j'ai commencé à lire puis a me dire: "Mais c'est quoi ces conneries ?"

Et puis en débutant le premier commandement, je me suis carrément évadé dans ce texte très bien écrit, jonglant entre le jeu de rôle, la justice pour les nuls (je me pose plein de question maintenant sur notre démocratie en particulier pour la justice, ça a l'air con dit comme ça mais franchement a partir du moment ou le mot " oligarchie" a été placé y'a eu un truc; trop long a expliqué ici que j'essaierai de placer sur le topic ouvert) et une sorte de demande de création de "moteur de justice" pour les jeux vidéo.

Et je me suis évadé.

Pensant a une partie de GTA ou il faudrait plaidé sa cause, et si loupé essayé de s'évader façon prison break pour continuer a jouer devenant ainsi recherché constamment et devenant un putain d'ennemie public.

Pensant a un système mis en place dans des MMO qui récompenserai l'effort d'un procès par une attribution notable D'XP pour encourager encore plus ce genre de pratique (et donc de Role play).

Pensant a mes anciennes parties en tant que maitre de jeu, et vouloir redevenir enfant pour m'éclater comme je le faisais avec un dé et des camarades (et de la bière).


Pensant a ce "moteur de justice" a la façon de le créer si j'étais éditeur.

Bref je me suis régalé j'ai bien du mettre une plombe a finir le canard comme je l'avais reposé pour mes songes.

Merci GMB moi j'ai bien aimé et a 31 ans ça fait du bien un petit plongeon dans un bain de rêverie.

P.S:Je n'ai pris aucune substance illicite avant de lire ce dossier.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Si j'ai déjà pu offrir, ne serait-ce qu'à toi et à toi seulement, ce que tu dis, je suis récompensé de mes efforts.

Si vous êtes deux, je serais carrément comblé.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Transformateur de virtualité sociale  ::cry::

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Ah merde, ça c'est beau. Je suis jaloux de ne pas y avoir pensé avant !

----------


## Gwargl

Encore un numéro sympa avec des PQ variés comme j'aime. J'en profite pour remercier Kahn Lusth de m'avoir fait découvrir le "petit traité de manipulation à l'usage des honnêtes gens" dans un numéro précédent.

Par contre je m'inquiète du nombre croissant de roux dans l'équipe de rédaction (cf Couly), vous ne pensez pas que ça risque d'effrayer les nouveaux lecteurs ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> En plus y'a des mots.


Ouais déjà qu'il y a des textes dans les jeux si en plus y en a dans les mags de jeux où va-t-on ?! :dtcproofagain:

----------


## Airwalkmax

Que dire, que dire, une couverture bien classieuse, une pub pour canardpc.com excellente, des articles de Messieurs Moquette & Sébum qui à mon sens rendent complètement caduques les critiques dont ils ont pu faire l'objet il y a quelques numéros, des tests d'ackboo, de Raphi et de Kahn Lusth toujours aussi bons (d'où vient cette passion des clés de bras et de Betty Page ?), un excellent dossier de Grand Maître B, qui décidément n'usurpe pas son pseudo, et des rubriques Online, Download, Hardware toujours aussi bien tenues par Messieurs Zoulou, Teraboule & Casque Noir. 

Mis à part deux news en doublon entre les news classiques, et celles hardware, ce numéro est du tout bon pour moi !

----------


## wonder-wombat

> Si vous êtes deux, je serais carrément comblé.


Tu peux, j'ai également pris un immense plaisir à lire cet article, merci !  ::):

----------


## Crealkiller

> Que dire, que dire, une couverture bien classieuse, une pub pour canardpc.com excellente, des articles de Messieurs Moquette & Sébum qui à mon sens rendent complètement caduques les critiques dont ils ont pu faire l'objet il y a quelques numéros, des tests d'ackboo, de Raphi et de Kahn Lusth toujours aussi bons (d'où vient cette passion des clés de bras et de Betty Page ?), un excellent dossier de Grand Maître B, qui décidément n'usurpe pas son pseudo, et des rubriques Online, Download, Hardware toujours aussi bien tenues par Messieurs Zoulou, Teraboule & Casque Noir. 
> 
> Mis à part deux news en doublon entre les news classiques, et celles hardware, ce numéro est du tout bon pour moi !


Un ou deux test de El Gringo et c'était ZE mag parfait  ::cry:: 
Et décidément, Moquette et Sébum n'ont rien à envier aux anciens  :B): 
JE VOUS AIME! Mais pas trop quand même

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> d'où vient cette passion des clés de bras et de Betty Page ?


Il y a fort longtemps quand je faisais de la protection rapprochée, j'ai escorté Mme Page.
Un jour alors qu'on était pris dans une cohue un peu virile je me suis emmêlé les pinceaux je lui ai fait une grosse clé de bras (suivie d'une brûlure indienne). Depuis c'est devenu une espèce de réflexe à mi chemin entre la compulsion et le fantasme gériatrique.

----------


## kilfou

La mythomanie de Boulon est contagieuse, de toute évidence.

----------


## Airwalkmax

> Il y a fort longtemps quand je faisais de la protection rapprochée, j'ai escorté Mme Page.
> Un jour alors qu'on était pris dans une cohue un peu virile je me suis emmêlé les pinceaux je lui ai fait une grosse clé de bras (suivie d'une brûlure indienne). Depuis c'est devenu une espèce de réflexe à mi chemin entre la compulsion et le fantasme gériatrique.


Ma foi, tout s'explique.  ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Moi j'ai une toute petite critique qui me remplit de honte. Surtout que tout le monde semble dire "Ouahhh ! Mega giga top !".

Parce qu'il s'agit d'Ivan quoi. 

Je vais la faire et me rouler en position fœtale dans un coin.

Bon, j'accouche...

Je n'ai pas trouvé l'utilité du Billet d'Humeur super évidente.
En fait j'ai eu l'impression de lire un second Edito. Car ça aurait fait un très bel édito. Mais une page complète...

Sans compter que le sujet a un certain air de déjà vu quand même. Genre, moins formellement, un certain nombre de fois sur ce forum.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Hem, je me lance : MER IL EST FOU !

----------


## Jeckhyl

J'étais sûr qu'on allait me jeter des .

----------


## Mr Ianou

J'ai aimé le billet d'humeur mais je comprends Jeckhyl.

Le faite qu'on fréquente le forum et qu'on connaisse le point de vue de CPC en matière d'évolution vidéo ludique (et encore il a pas parer des pub in game qui devait faire baisser le cout du produit) ça fait un coté déjà lu.

Dis toi que c'est plus destiné a ceux qui découvre a peine CPC (il y en a).

Au faite je ferais remarquer que les Carembar prennent le même chemins que les cookies d'ivan.

Ils ont diminuer en taille, coute plus chère et sont moins drôle...

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> J'étais sûr qu'on allait me jeter des http://forum.canardpc.com/customavat...tar3268_31.gif.


Nan je jette rien encore, j'ai juste pris le pop-corn (et quelques gravillons au cas où quand même, je ne bouderais pas une lapidation  ::P:  ).

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Ouais, mais ça me fera pas pardonner que t'aies séché la présentation de ce matin...


De plus que vos notes internes de service on s'en contre-fout.  ::ninja:: 

 ::P:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Arrête, je serais acheteur pour une double page "vie à la rédac". Sauf qu'en vrai ça doit être bien plus chiant que dans nos fantasmes de lecteurs  :;): .

Ça me rappelle cette magnifique phrase, je ne sais plus qui l'a dite, et c'était très juste : je crois que c'était "_El Gringo, au téléphone, il est pas si drôle_."

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Arrête, je serais acheteur pour une double page "vie à la rédac". Sauf qu'en vrai ça doit être bien plus chiant que dans nos fantasmes de lecteurs.


Ouais. On arrive, on allume son PC, on regarde ses mails, on relit ses notes, on vérifie la concordance des temps dans le papier écrit la veille, on se fait arroser de désinfectant par un boglin, la routine quoi.

----------


## Guest

> Arrête, je serais acheteur pour une double page "vie à la rédac". Sauf qu'en vrai ça doit être bien plus chiant que dans nos fantasmes de lecteurs .
> 
> Ça me rappelle cette magnifique phrase, je ne sais plus qui l'a dite, et c'était très juste : je crois que c'était "_El Gringo, au téléphone, il est pas si drôle_."


Non c'était très faux, parce que Gringo c'est le seul mec drôle en vrai.

----------


## Crealkiller

> Non c'était très faux, parce que Gringo *c'était* le seul mec drôle en vrai.


Fixed.  ::'(:

----------


## Hellminster

Ce n° de CPC est vraiment agréable à lire, y a pas à déféquer. Entre le test de GTA, l'arrivée de la couleur pour Dwarf Fortress, le billet d'Yvan, les nouveaux pigistes qui sont marrants et efficaces, ainsi que l'excellent article de GMB, ça devient difficile de se dire que c'était mieux avant.

par contre si j'ai bien compris qu'on ne lirait plus de Gringo, je constate que ça fait un sacré moment qu'on a pas de nouvelles de Thréanor. C'est certainement expliqué qq part sur les forums, mais si une âme charitable peut me faire m'éclairer sur son absence ce serait sympa.

----------


## ERISS

> si j'ai bien compris qu'on ne lirait plus de Gringo, je constate que ça fait un sacré moment qu'on a pas de nouvelles de Thréanor.


El Gringo a démissionné (bon courage).
Thréanor est décédé (condoléances).
D'où mon message cryptique en 41.

----------


## ERISS

> le débat entre droit naturel et droit positif


Je ne connaissais pas cette opposition entre l'humanité et l'opportunisme au niveau du Droit. Bizarre que ça fasse débat: D'un côté ceux qui démissionnent contre l'inhumanité, de l'autre ceux qui font fusiller du résistant -puis quand le vent tourne du collabo- et sans être inquiétés jusqu'à ce jour!

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Oui j'imagine qu'on peut voir ça comme ça. M'enfin, les tenants du positivisme juridique ne sont pas que des ex-collabos qui s'accommodent aussi bien du droit hitlérien que du droit de la déclaration de 1789. Il y a de bonnes raisons d'être positiviste. Et sinon, chaque camp a ses fadas: les naturalistes peuvent être également des fous de Dieu qui considèrent que la loi divine (évidemment, leur loi divine) est l'évidence qui doit s'appliquer à tous les peuples.

----------


## ToasT

> Si vous êtes deux, je serais carrément comblé.


Alors sois comblé.  :Emo:

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Crois-le bien, sans aucun cynisme de ma part, je le dis haut et fort: Si cet article sur la justice et les univers imaginaires a plu, je suis vraiment comblé.

----------


## Sao

> Le pire c'est que j'ai lu tout l'article sur TTT avant de m'apercevoir de ce qui était sur la page juste en face


Ça m'a fait la même !

Sinon super numéro, j'ai pas encore tout lu mais je peux déjà dire que j'ai beaucoup aimé le test de GTAEFLC.
Là je m'attaque au dossier de GMB  :;):

----------


## Froyok

Feuilleté vite fait, j'ai déjà une double page qui part en vrille. C'est gaston lagaff qui s'occupe des agrafes ?  ::P: 




> Thréanor est décédé (condoléances).


 ::O: 
C'est vrai au moins ça ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Métaphoriquement.

----------


## ERISS

> C'est vrai au moins ça ?


"Plus ou moins. On parle d'autre chose." Boulon
A moins d'une très mauvaise blague.

----------


## jackft

Excellent numéro, le renouveau du magazine est en marche ! (même si toutes ces nouvelles signatures, ça donne le tournis).
Mentions spéciales aux tests de GTA, Chroniques de Sadwick et bien sûr à tous les articles d'Ackboo.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

J'ai l'impression (j'ai pu rater) qu'encore personne ne vous a félicité sur vos efforts pour éliminer toute faute du magajine.
Donc je le fais (à part Couly  ::ninja::  peut-être un pied de nez provocateur).

----------


## Jeckhyl

> C'est vrai au moins ça ?


Ce qui est vrai c'est qu'ils ne désirent pas en parler, donc on va pas s'attarder  ::): .

Pour revenir à l'éblouissant 211, je suis content que Couly soit revenu à quelque chose de simple. J'ai eu un peu du mal à suivre sa méga BD. En fait dans le 210 j'ai carrément laissé tomber, ce qui est bien une première  ::): .

----------


## Michael d'Amour

> J'ai l'impression (j'ai pu rater) qu'encore personne ne vous a félicité sur vos efforts pour éliminer toute faute du magajine.
> Donc je le fais (à part Couly  peut-être un pied de nez provocateur).


J'ai noté deux-trois coquilles et fautes mais dans l'ensemble c'est nickel.

Ha oui, et bon numéro au passage.
J'aime le style d'à peu près tout le monde, et le coup du destrier de Mr. Lusth m'a tué.

----------


## Cranesec

> J'ai eu un peu du mal à suivre sa méga BD. En fait dans le 210 j'ai carrément laissé tomber, ce qui est bien une première .


Malheureux! Le "strip" du 210 est un chef d'oeuvre!
Hendrix, Drucker, Les nouveaux, PIA PIA PIA PIA PIA!

Bon, j'ai pas "compris", mais putain j'ai ri.

----------


## Froyok

> Pour revenir à l'éblouissant 211, je suis content que Couly soit revenu à quelque chose de simple. J'ai eu un peu du mal à suivre sa méga BD. En fait dans le 210 j'ai carrément laissé tomber, ce qui est bien une première .


De même, j'ai tenté de suivre au début, puis je me suis senté largué.
La, le lapin Sébum m'a fait pleurer des larmes de joie !  :^_^:

----------


## Gwargl

Dans la série j'aime les mouches, je viens de m'apercevoir que la description de la configuration du PC milieu de gamme comporte une incohérence au niveau de la carte mère. Cela fait 2 numéros que cela dure. Même coquille dans le PC hardware n°4 donc je vous soupçonne de faire des copier/coller entre vous (ce qui est sale). 
Merci de mettre fin à ce scandale au plus tôt.

----------


## Wingi

Excellent numéro, merci à GMB d'avoir écrit ce gros (et fort interressant) article ... et mes 2 mots préférés : Denny Crane.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ouais bon juste les pseudos des nouveaux j'ai du mal, ce qui est débile puisqu'en plus ils en ont des différents et peut-être moins capilotracté.  :tired:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

J'apporte mon soutien à GMB: son dossier est très intéressant, et pas mal d'idées sont facilement applicable en l'état. DU bon et du lourd.

----------


## Manath

Les dangers de Steam par une feu "rédaction". 

 :Emo:

----------


## Terrestrial

Personnellement j'aurais plutôt vu " Le 211 : Coc0nuts & Jambalaya" mais chacun ses gouts  :^_^:

----------


## O.Boulon

> Les dangers de Steam par une feu "rédaction".


C'était qui ?

----------


## ERISS

> C'était qui ?


"Manath", "Fumble joue à DoW": Joystick?? Mondes-Persistants juste ex-feu?
Ha le dessinateur???

----------


## O.Boulon

Hein ?
Ah oui, Fumble je le connais lui !

----------


## Lt Anderson

En ce qui concerne le jeu de Couly, j'ai peur de connaître la réponse...




Spoiler Alert! 


Il en manque un?

----------


## Manath

> Mondes-Persistants


You win ! Feu la rédaction de Mondes Persistants.




> Hein ?
> Ah oui, Fumble je le connais lui !


Oui, on avait discuté 5 minutes tous les trois à la GamesCom (pendant que la rédac cpc dormait sur des poufs de la partie business ::rolleyes:: ) entre autres...

----------


## O.Boulon

Ah bah alors je te connais aussi logiquement.

----------


## Manath

Élémentaire, mon cher Watson !  :;): 

Mais oui un petit peu même si j'ai pas fait long feu en tant que pigiste... Me relancerait bien dans l'aventure plutôt que le "community management" et flood de forum dont CPC  ::siffle::

----------


## Balin

> You win ! Feu la rédaction de Mondes Persistants.


Ça a changé?
Il y a des lustres que je n'y suis plus allez faire un tour.  ::(:

----------


## Manath

> Ça a changé?


Yep la boite qui s'en occupait a déposé le bilan. Maintenant, c'est une  association de bénévoles qui gère le site comme elle peut.

----------


## Pelomar

Super dossier de GMB, j'arrive pas a croire que je l'ai lu en entier.
Et ca m'a permis de mettre des mots sur ma frustration principale depuis deux semaines, a savoir "bordel mais c'est complètement con, exploser un type au fusil a pompe et érafler une voiture de flic c'est le même niveau de gravité dans GTA"

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

La police c'est sacré. Et encore plus aux US. *fandeChips*

----------


## znokiss

> La police c'est sacré.


Sauf le comic sans MS.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Sauf le comic sans MS.


Wrong topic.  :tired:

----------


## b0b0

J'ai pas eu encore le courage de lire le truc juridique, j'ai vu tous ces mots à la suite là, brouuuu.
 :Cigare: 


Zoulou dans ta recette, est ce qu'on peut remplacer les poivrons par des bananes ?

----------


## KiwiX

GMB. Putain, les jeux de mots. L'article, j'ai rien compris  :Emo:  Mais les jeux de mots...

----------


## La_Grande_Manette

J'avais du mal avec les dossiers très académiques du début de GMB, mais là ...

Il a tenu compte de toutes critiques qui lui ont été faites et a su garder le fond très carré (pas d'image scato, je suis milouf', mais quand mêêêêêême). La remise en question, c'est bien une qualité rare ça.

Rendre simple des idées complexes tout en créant un système dans un style accessible et drôle. Non, décidément, GmB, j'achète.

Bon, OK, ça reste longuet et du coup c'est décourageant au milieu d'autres articles qui tiennent sur une demi page, mais les neurones grillés font du bien.

----------


## ze jash

Le dossier de GMB est absolument unique, d'ailleurs ma guilde sur allods a choisi ses 3 premiers juges. M'en vais faire le hors là loi juste pour rentrer un peu plus dans le systéme :D

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Merci à tous, je suis enchanté que le dossier ait pu plaire et rien qu'à l'idée que le droit puisse vous paraître moins rébarbatif que ce que vous auriez pu l'imaginer, j'en frissonne. Je me sens comme un virus qui envahit les cerveaux des lecteurs l'un après l'autre, en les sensibilisant à la beauté perverse du droit. 

Bon, c'est pas tout ça, mais je vais ouvrir ce Week end dans la section Jurigeek un topic permanent qui sera dédié à tous ceux qui veulent tenter l'aventure de la justice dans les univers imaginaires et aux problèmes pratiques qu'ils rencontreront.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

C'est pas que le Droit soit rébarbatif en lui-même, c'est plutôt les textes lourdingues et les termes abscons.

Dieu il a fait plus simple, prenez exemple !

----------


## halfy

> abscons


En voila un qui fini mal...

----------


## ze jash

Le truc c'est surtout que les textes de loins sont tournés de telle sortes que seul une minorité pourra les comprendre. Exemple : Quatre paragraphes pour dire que "si toi tuer quelqu'un, toi aller prison sans passer par case départ"" (bon ok j'avoue que là c'est ptet un poil trop schéématique  :tired: )

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Non tu as raison. En réalité, la façon dont le droit est exposé est compliquée aussi et surtout parce que c'est une question de pouvoir. Moins c'est facile de comprendre le droit, plus le professionnel du droit est essentiel. En plus s'exprimer de façon compliquée impressionne toujours et ça aussi, c'est du pouvoir.

Après, faut pas déconner non plus, le droit c'est aussi une mécanique fine et complexe très délicate à manipuler.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Tout ça me fait penser à ceci.  ::): 

Chaque profession à son jargon, c'est un moyen de se reconnaitre et d'avoir du pouvoir comme le dit GMB.

----------


## jackft

> Tout ça me fait penser à ceci.


Merci pour ton lien, excellent sketch qui m a mis de bonne humeur pour la journée  :^_^: 

Et sinon dans le fond vous avez raison...d'ailleurs dans un domaine qui concerne certainement plusieurs d'entre nous ici, le langage d'informaticien est un bon jargon bien complexe qui peut également impressionner... 
(alors que la plupart du temps quand ça marche pas il suffit de redémarrer ou réinstaller  ::): )

----------


## Nelfe

> Merci à tous, je suis enchanté que le dossier ait pu plaire et rien qu'à l'idée que le droit puisse vous paraître moins rébarbatif que ce que vous auriez pu l'imaginer, j'en frissonne. Je me sens comme un virus qui envahit les cerveaux des lecteurs l'un après l'autre, en les sensibilisant à la beauté perverse du droit. 
> 
> Bon, c'est pas tout ça, mais je vais ouvrir ce Week end dans la section Jurigeek un topic permanent qui sera dédié à tous ceux qui veulent tenter l'aventure de la justice dans les univers imaginaires et aux problèmes pratiques qu'ils rencontreront.


Ça m'intéresse énormément  ::):

----------


## deeeg

Le dossier est interessant, bien écrit, instructif et drôle (puis ça enrichit le vocabulaire), je me joins aux autres pour clamer "merci GMB!"   ::):  


Je dois avoir de la chance parceque les gens avec qui j'ai joué en multi n'utilisaient que quelques rêgles de courtoisie simples, qu'on pourrait presque qualifier de loi naturelles : on ne pique pas dans la banque, on se réunit au moins une fois par semaine tous ensemble pour le trainning, on évite le spawnkill ça manque de classe (encore que, ça dépend contre qui...), et on ne cheate pas... Pour le reste le no-rules est de rigueur, sinon ce n'est pas du jeu :D 

Hordes est un des rares exemple de vie en société collectiviste extrème, la justice est assez expéditive. Malgrè tout je n'ai vu qu'une pendaison, en général ça ne va que jusqu'au bannissement de quelques personnes vraiment soit dangereuse pour la société, soit très casse-couilles (mais c'est aussi parceque les ressources en bois sont très limitées, et la potence ça dépense... :D )

----------


## Pelomar

Oh putain, Hordes ! Dommage que t'en ai pas parlé GMB, c'est vraiment le seul jeu (je joue pas aux MMO) ou j'ai vécu ce genre de trucs.
Aaaaaaah les pendaisons sommaires, les abandons au milieu du désert, les tribunaux spontanés (formés par les types qui gueulaient le plus fort sur le forum)...ca c'était de la justice  :Emo:

----------


## znokiss

Tu sais, c'est pas fini, Hordes...  ::siffle::  d'ailleurs, on se relance dans une nouvelle ville ce ouikend...

----------


## deeeg

Euh... Sinon le reste est très bon aussi  ::): 

J'aime bien le billet d'humeur, certaines news hardware sont poilantes... L'article sur Gnobot est bien mérité, le lyrisme de celui sur liberty-city m'à presque donné envie d'y perdre le peu qu'il me reste de neurones, l'intro du poivron tue, le papier culture me fait tripper, il est toujours en vie Corbier! (Moi, ce monsiur j'y ai touché la main quand j'étais petit, il habitait à coté de chez moi, dans le 93)  ::): 

M'en fous un peu que les gens voient à quoi je joue sur Steam (limite, vu les trucs absurdes du moment : Stalker, SuperLaserRacer et Big$core Pinball chuis une super pointure progamer  ::):  )...

et vous conseillez toujours cette cochonnerie d'Ultrax dans Ducky... faich... (bon, en même temps le couple clavier/souris n'est pas trop onéreux)

gétoulukoah...

----------


## Pelomar

> Tu sais, c'est pas fini, Hordes...  d'ailleurs, on se relance dans une nouvelle ville ce ouikend...


Bah, plus le temps, et puis j'avoue que j'ai fini par m'en lasser. Je sais pas comment vous faites pour continuer a y jouer  ::mellow:: 
3, 4 villes a la suite, c'est ma limite.

----------


## yOoN

Hum ! Je sors des toilettes un peu fâché. Thermaltake vous a promis six mois de campagne pub en échange de votre test du Level 10 ou quoi ?  ::O: 
D'un autre côté je me rassure en me disant que personne ne sera jamais atteint au point d'acheter ce truc ou peut être un collectionneur d'art moderne mais dans ce cas ils auraient du ajouter un ou deux zéros.

Sinon votre test de GTA Episodes a fini par me faire relâcher mon doigt frétillant au dessus de ma souris pour cliquer sur "commander" sur Amazon (22.50€) - d'ailleurs le postier est passé vraisemblablement durant ma grasse mat' car je n'ai trouvé dans ma boite aujourd'hui qu'un super récépissé me donnant le droit d'aller le chercher lundi matin  ::|: .


PS : c'est con mais je n'ai pas pu trouver le numéro précédent en kiosque c'est normal ? Pourtant je suis dans Paris et j'ai cherché dix jours... Il y a eut un problème ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Hum ! Je sors des toilettes un peu fâché. Thermaltake vous a promis six mois de campagne pub en échange de votre test du Level 10 ou quoi ? 
> D'un autre côté je me rassure en me disant que personne ne sera jamais atteint au point d'acheter ce truc ou peut être un collectionneur d'art moderne mais dans ce cas ils auraient du ajouter un ou deux zéros.
> 
> Sinon votre test de GTA Episodes a fini par me faire relâcher mon doigt frétillant au dessus de ma souris pour cliquer sur "commander" sur Amazon (22.50€) - d'ailleurs le postier est passé vraisemblablement durant ma grasse mat' car je n'ai trouvé dans ma boite aujourd'hui qu'un super récépissé me donnant le droit d'aller le chercher lundi matin .
> 
> 
> PS : c'est con mais je n'ai pas pu trouver le numéro précédent en kiosque c'est normal ? Pourtant je suis dans Paris et j'ai cherché dix jours... Il y a eut un problème ?


Mais non, tu as inversé, c'est pas Thermaltake, c'est Rockstar qui verse les pots de vin, voyons  ::rolleyes:: .

----------


## O.Boulon

Merde je croyais que c'était Sega !

----------


## Vevster

:tired: 

J'achète mon CPC en kiosque et le lendemain, je reçois mon premier de l'abonnement  ::o:  :tired:  

Bon, pas grave me  dis-je, je vais filer un exemplaire à mon chef, ça l'éduquera.

Je le fais de ce pas et rentre guilleret à la maison.

Sauf qu'entre temps, madame a "malencontreusement' jeté mon exemplaire (une histoire de confusion avec d'autres mags ...)   ::|:  

J'avais quasiment rien lu, et notamment pas le dossier de GMB


:appellesonchefpourqu'ilramènelecpc

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Merde je croyais que c'était Sega !


Seulement quand Grand Maître Tarace Sega était là voyons.

(tiens j'avais raté cette magnifique news moi)

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Bon ayé. J'ai lu l'article de GMB, celui sur Steam et le billet d'Ivan. J'avais une idée quand même relativement arrêtée par rapport aux deux premiers, étant donné les quelques messages ici en parlant.
Bah désolé mais je dirais qu'on nous prends surtout pour des enfants légèrement déficients, en tous les cas pas pour des canards _aware_. 

Le premier, le MERDE j'ai édité et ça me saoule de tout retaper maintenant. Roh. Enfin y a pas mal de banalités, de choses qui se font naturellement, et surtout me reste l'envie de dire qu'on s'en fout que la justice se fasse dans un jeu, tant que ça reste un jeu justement. C'est du bon boulot hein, juste que ça semble quand même s'adresser à des gens qui n'ont jamais fait partie d'une communauté de joueurs (suffit d'être membre d'un gros fofo pour se rendre compte que la justice dans ce cas ça peut se faire facilement). D'ailleurs GMB êtes-vous joueurs de MMO ? En tous les cas j'irais chercher le sujet dans le forum dés ce soir.

Le second nous prends pas mal aussi pour des billes, le public est large mais c'est naturellement celui des gros joueurs online (cartman si tu me lis) qui sont au courant de ces problèmes et s'en foutent ou sont au courant et n'ont pas fait les démarches adéquates, qui semblent visés. Je n'aurais pas de mot concernant ceux qui sont sur facebook car leur stupidité est déjà clairement établie :troll:.

Enfin le billet d'humeur du grand Ivan, malheureusement, ne fait qu'enfoncé un peu plus le clou 'et les portes ouvertes). Citoyens joueurs de 2010, vous n'êtes que des bonnes poires, incapable dirait-on de vous rebeller contre les nouvelles méthodes mafio-marketing mises en place par les éditeurs... Je suis sincèrement d'accord mais dans le fond on est tous victimes de nos envies et c'est la base du commerce depuis un bout de temps non ?

Bon ok, je suis peut-être plus au courant que la moyenne des lecteurs mais franchement ça m'étonnerait. Toutefois si ces articles sont là pour convaincre la forte (?) nouvelle affluence (tiens sa rime avec flatulence ça) de lecteurs, afin de pervertir parfaire leur éducation et leur sens critique : bravo.

Mais sincèrement les trois dans le même numéro, et à la queue-leu-leu j'ai trouvé ça assez indigeste.

----------


## jpjmarti

> Bon ayé. J'ai lu l'article de GMB, celui sur Steam et le billet d'Ivan. J'avais une idée quand même relativement arrêtée par rapport aux deux premiers, étant donné les quelques messages ici en parlant.
> Bah désolé mais je dirais qu'on nous prends surtout pour des enfants légèrement déficients, en tous les cas pas pour des canards _aware_. 
> 
> Le premier, le MERDE j'ai édité et ça me saoule de tout retaper maintenant. Roh. Enfin y a pas mal de banalités, de choses qui se font naturellement, et surtout me reste l'envie de dire qu'on s'en fout que la justice se fasse dans un jeu, tant que ça reste un jeu justement. C'est du bon boulot hein, juste que ça semble quand même s'adresser à des gens qui n'ont jamais fait partie d'une communauté de joueurs (suffit d'être membre d'un gros fofo pour se rendre compte que la justice dans ce cas ça peut se faire facilement). D'ailleurs GMB êtes-vous joueurs de MMO ? En tous les cas j'irais chercher le sujet dans le forum dés ce soir.
> 
> Le second nous prends pas mal aussi pour des billes, le public est large mais c'est naturellement celui des gros joueurs online (cartman si tu me lis) qui sont au courant de ces problèmes et s'en foutent ou sont au courant et n'ont pas fait les démarches adéquates, qui semblent visés. Je n'aurais pas de mot concernant ceux qui sont sur facebook car leur stupidité est déjà clairement établie :troll:.
> 
> Enfin le billet d'humeur du grand Ivan, malheureusement, ne fait qu'enfoncé un peu plus le clou 'et les portes ouvertes). Citoyens joueurs de 2010, vous n'êtes que des bonnes poires, incapable dirait-on de vous rebeller contre les nouvelles méthodes mafio-marketing mises en place par les éditeurs... Je suis sincèrement d'accord mais dans le fond on est tous victimes de nos envies et c'est la base du commerce depuis un bout de temps non ?
> 
> ...


Je suis assez d'accord avec tes remarques. L'article de GMB en particulier m'a un peu donné le sentiment de lire un magazine pour l'ado boutonneux (que j'ai dû être) jouant aux JdR pour oublier qu'il serait peut-être temps de s'occuper des filles.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Je vais te répondre Augusto, mais sans animosité hein, je respecte ton avis de lecteur, tu as totalement le droit de ne pas aimer, ça me paraît même très normal, certains sujets passionnent un tel mais assomme un autre. Mais y'a des trucs dans ton post que je pige pas. Déjà, c'est fou parce que j'ai beau le répéter, ça ne veut pas rentrer. Alors je le dis et je le redis: l'article répond à pas mal de messages que j'ai reçus de personnes voulant faire un peu de roleplay de justice sans y parvenir, parce que, hormis quelques initiés, ceux qui n'ont jamais eu affaire à la justice, ni à la fac, ni IRL, sont totalement paumés. 

Donc, mon cher Augusto, je respecte totalement ton opinion, mais elle est fausse. La plupart des gens ne savent pas du tout comment rendre même un semblant de justice, même pour rire, même pour de faux. Et ce ne sont pas des enfants attardés pour autant.

 Tiens, en parlant de ça, ça me fait sourire quand je lis qu'il y a des banalités et qu'on te prend pour un enfant déficient. Non sans déconner, je pose à nouveau la question: la proportionnalité de la peine, le respect du contradictoire, le positivisme juridique et le principe du constructivisme, ce sont des banalités pour toi ? Tu crois qu'il y a beaucoup de personnes qui savent que ça existe ces principes ? Alors, oui, ce sont les bases de notre droit et justement, c'était l'idée de l'article, les bases d'un bon roleplay judiciaire. Prenons un exemple: le fait de ne punir qqn qu'à hauteur de sa faute, ça peut te paraître une banalité, sache cependant que l'occident a mis des millénaires à le forger ce principe et qu'il n'est pas respecté encore aujourd'hui dans la plupart des pays du monde connu, malheureusement. Donc, oui, l'article traitait des bases de la justice. Mais pas de banalités et je n'ai pas eu l'impression de m'adresser à des débiles.

Et pour avoir joué à bcp de MMORPG (même si je trouve en général ça assez naze par rapport à une vraie partie de RPG pen & paper, mais ce n'est que mon avis), des payants, des gratos, des lourds et des légers, je peux te dire sans hésiter un instant que certains voudraient bien faire un peu de roleplay de justice, mais sont trop paumés pour y arriver. 

L'article répond à tous ces gens là. Après, à  nouveau, qu'il y en ait que ça niffle de roleplayer un peu de justice je le comprends parfaitement.

---------- Post ajouté à 21h27 ----------




> Je suis assez d'accord avec tes remarques. L'article de GMB en particulier m'a un peu donné le sentiment de lire un magazine pour l'ado boutonneux (que j'ai dû être) jouant aux JdR pour oublier qu'il serait peut-être temps de s'occuper des filles.


C'est le sujet de mon prochain article ça. Comment draguer les meufs avec un code civil. C'est une technique imbattable.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> C'est le sujet de mon prochain article ça. Comment draguer les meufs avec un code civil. C'est une technique imbattable.


Un grand coup derrière la tête avec ?

----------


## Guest

> Un grand coup derrière la tête avec ?


Nan tu te le glisses dans le calbute.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Putain, ça expliquerait la proportion incroyable de grosses caisses sur les parkings des facs de droits.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Non mais arrêtez, vous donnez tous mes trucs de séducteur là...

----------


## Yank31

Perso j'en ai déjà assigné une au RU.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Putain, ça expliquerait la proportion incroyable de grosses caisses sur les parkings des facs de droits.


Roh le coup bas.  ::o: 

@ GMB : le problème du "role-player" sur internet c'est souvent qu'il n'a de role-player que le léger vernis, quand tu grattes il n'y a plus grand chose (bon comme souvent sur internet). C'est certain qu'autour d'une table c'est plus intéressant. Bref si tu as eu des messages de ce type c'est bien pour toi, ça veut dire qu'on te fait confiance... D'un autre coté les mmorpgs existent depuis un paquet d'années et si on veut faire du rp de justice, il y a pléthore de renseignements sur internet il me semble, et pas que sur le code français actuel... Donc si des gens ont attendus ton article, même si mon qualificatif d'enfants attardés étaient -volontairement- exagérés, c'est au mieux des grosses feignasses.  ::P:

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Non mais arrêtez, vous donnez tous mes trucs de séducteur là...


Rien que la fourrure en hermine ça doit les attirer non ?  :tired:

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Non mais à Paris on l'a pas la fourrure. Elle a été coupée par les avocats parisiens y'a des siècles de cela en signe de protestation. C'est pour ça que j'ai besoin d'un Code civil pour draguer.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Je vais te répondre Augusto, mais sans animosité hein, je respecte ton avis de lecteur, tu as totalement le droit de ne pas aimer, ça me paraît même très normal, certains sujets passionnent un tel mais assomme un autre. Mais y'a des trucs dans ton post que je pige pas. Déjà, c'est fou parce que j'ai beau le répéter, ça ne veut pas rentrer. Alors je le dis et je le redis: l'article répond à pas mal de messages que j'ai reçus de personnes voulant faire un peu de roleplay de justice sans y parvenir, parce que, hormis quelques initiés, ceux qui n'ont jamais eu affaire à la justice, ni à la fac, ni IRL, sont totalement paumés. 
> 
> Donc, mon cher Augusto, je respecte totalement ton opinion, mais elle est fausse. La plupart des gens ne savent pas du tout comment rendre même un semblant de justice, même pour rire, même pour de faux. Et ce ne sont pas des enfants attardés pour autant.
> 
>  Tiens, en parlant de ça, ça me fait sourire quand je lis qu'il y a des banalités et qu'on te prend pour un enfant déficient. Non sans déconner, je pose à nouveau la question: la proportionnalité de la peine, le respect du contradictoire, le positivisme juridique et le principe du constructivisme, ce sont des banalités pour toi ? Tu crois qu'il y a beaucoup de personnes qui savent que ça existe ces principes ? Alors, oui, ce sont les bases de notre droit et justement, c'était l'idée de l'article, les bases d'un bon roleplay judiciaire. Prenons un exemple: le fait de ne punir qqn qu'à hauteur de sa faute, ça peut te paraître une banalité, sache cependant que l'occident a mis des millénaires à le forger ce principe et qu'il n'est pas respecté encore aujourd'hui dans la plupart des pays du monde connu, malheureusement. Donc, oui, l'article traitait des bases de la justice. Mais pas de banalités et je n'ai pas eu l'impression de m'adresser à des débiles.
> 
> Et pour avoir joué à bcp de MMORPG (même si je trouve en général ça assez naze par rapport à une vraie partie de RPG pen & paper, mais ce n'est que mon avis), des payants, des gratos, des lourds et des légers, je peux te dire sans hésiter un instant que certains voudraient bien faire un peu de roleplay de justice, mais sont trop paumés pour y arriver. 
> 
> L'article répond à tous ces gens là. Après, à  nouveau, qu'il y en ait que ça niffle de roleplayer un peu de justice je le comprends parfaitement.


Moi je demande s'il y a vraiment besoin de calquer un JV quelqu'il soit sur la réalité, un jeux si on y joue c'est au fond pour s'évader faire autre chose, vivre un autre univers alors pourquoi y fourrer tout ce qui est propre à notre réalité.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Bah c'est un postulat avec lequel j'ai du mal aussi mais il s'est donné une base de réflexion, il faut faire avec.  ::P:  Et le lien du topic dédié à l'article alors ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Bah c'est un postulat avec lequel j'ai du mal aussi mais il s'est donné une base de réflexion, il faut faire avec.  Et le lien du topic dédié à l'article alors ?


Je ne vois pas qui peut avoir du mal avec l'idée que j'offre un choix à ceux qui ont envie de faire un peu de roleplay judiciaire !!! Je ne l'impose pas !! 

Quant au lien pour le topic dédié, tu cliques sur "jurigeek" et tu vas trouver tu vas voir...C'est vrai que les lecteurs sont des feignasses  ::):

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan mais te torture pas GMB...
Le but c'est de se poser en contradicteur et d'avoir l'impression d'être à égalité avec toi sur ton sujet.
Evidemment ça marche peu importe l'ampleur où la validité des arguments.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je pense aussi que beaucoup de remarques viennent d'une approche que je suppose biaisée du lecteur : GMB propose plus de s'_amuser_ à implanter la justice dans le jeu (donc elle est vécue volontairement par tout le monde, elle *permet* même à un joueur de faire le con : après sa faute, il sera lavé par un jugement joué ingame) que de mettre en place un système répressif dans un jeu (subi).

----------


## Jolaventur

> judiciaire !!! Je ne l'impose pas !!


Et heureusement parce que le terme jeux induit un amusement, si s'amuser pour toi c'est de plaider devant une cour, tu as parfaitement le droit mais à mon sens ça casse la dynamique amusement puisque l'on est dans un calque de la société humaine.

Après ça peut plaire, chacun voit midi à 14h comme on dit.

----------


## O.Boulon

Illustration de la théorie évoquée précedemment.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Je ne vois pas qui peut avoir du mal avec l'idée que j'offre un choix à ceux qui ont envie de faire un peu de roleplay judiciaire !!! Je ne l'impose pas !! 
> 
> Quant au lien pour le topic dédié, tu cliques sur "jurigeek" et tu vas trouver tu vas voir...C'est vrai que les lecteurs sont des feignasses


Oui, je ne dis pas que tu imposes quelque chose va. Pas de quoi s'énerver. Mais l'idée de départ me frise les moustaches du fait j'ai du mal avec la démonstration de haute volée. Soit je m'incline en admettant que ça peut sevir dans bien des cas pour ceux qui n'auraient jamais pratiqué.
Et sinon je suis aussi un lecteur doublé d'une feignasse oui merci  ::): 




> Nan mais te torture pas GMB...
> Le but c'est de se poser en contradicteur et d'avoir l'impression d'être à égalité avec toi sur ton sujet.
> Evidemment ça marche peu importe l'ampleur où la validité des arguments.


Je conçois ne pas être à égalité avec GMB du point de vue juridique... Mais excusez-moi je ne pense pas que ce soit présomptueux si l'on se place du point de vue de joueurs plutôt chevronnés et ayant touchés aussi bien aux JDR papiers qu'aux MMO, qu'aux communautés de joueurs importantes, qu'à la direction de guilde ingame, et j'en passe. Donc c'est en tant que tel que je me pose des questions monsieur Boulon. Même si j'aime bien être le con-tradicteur de service, ce n'est pas toujours pour ça que je réagis, faut pas croire...

----------


## Jolaventur

> Illustration de la théorie évoquée précedemment.


Tu pense! 
Je l'ai même pas lu l'article en question, j'ai essayé mais dès que je vois le pavé j'ai les yeux qui se ferment tout seuls.
En fait c'est deux pages de magazine qui ne m'intéressent absolument pas.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ah oui toi les questions de crédibilité tu t'en tapes le coquillard effectivement  ::P:

----------


## jpjmarti

> Nan mais te torture pas GMB...
> Le but c'est de se poser en contradicteur et d'avoir l'impression d'être à égalité avec toi sur ton sujet.
> Evidemment ça marche peu importe l'ampleur où la validité des arguments.


Jalousie, jalousie, parce que ce n'est pas le divin Omar que nous critiquons pour une fois.

----------


## Jolaventur

> le divin Omar que nous critiquons pour une fois.


Si lui il est divin je veux bien me faire une tonsure!

----------


## ERISS

> Prenons un exemple: le fait de ne punir qqn qu'à hauteur de sa faute, ça peut te paraître une banalité, sache cependant que l'occident a mis des millénaires à le forger ce principe et qu'il n'est pas respecté encore aujourd'hui dans la plupart des pays du monde connu, malheureusement.


Le principe n'est respecté dans AUCUN pays, et partout pour les mêmes causes: C'est pas une question de temps, mais à qui la justice est appliquée... Dans ce sens on peut dire que ce ne sont pas des banalités, ou plutôt que dura lex sed lex c'est banal, mais pas pour tout le monde suivant qu'on est plus ou moins éloigné de la famille royale. Et c'est pareil dans une guilde de meuporg...

----------


## tenshu

Tant que la justice sera rendue par des Hommes ça sera le cas mon bon Eriss.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais, c'est pour ça qu'on a absolument de super mechwarrior trostkystes dont l'IA copie la structure cérébrale du bon Léon pou rendre la justice !
Dés maintenant camarades !

----------


## Guest

> Et heureusement parce que le terme jeux induit un amusement si s'amuser pour toi c'est de plaider devant une cour tu as parfaitement le droit mais à mon sens ça casse la dynamique amusement puisque l'on est dans un calque de la société humaine.
> 
> Après ça peut plaire, chacun voit midi à 14h comme on dit.


Ouais, perso mon kif c'est les virgules, mais bon je veux pas te casser ta dynamique d'amusement.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Le principe n'est respecté dans AUCUN pays, et partout pour les mêmes causes: C'est pas une question de temps, mais à qui la justice est appliquée... Dans ce sens on peut dire que ce ne sont pas des banalités, ou plutôt que dura lex sed lex c'est banal, mais pas pour tout le monde suivant qu'on est plus ou moins éloigné de la famille royale. Et c'est pareil dans une guilde de meuporg...


Non c'est faux ça. Que certains profitent d'un pouvoir politique pour échapper à la justice, c'est triste mais inévitable, on est d'accord. Mais ça n'a rien à voir avec le principe de proportionnalité de la peine. Les justiciables bénéficient du principe de proportionnalité de la peine. Tu ne t'en rends pas compte parce que justement tu en profites. 100 ans de prison pour vol de pizza, ou peine de mort pour rixe de bar, ça n'existe pas chez nous.

----------


## Jconnor

> Non c'est faux ça. Que certains profitent d'un pouvoir politique pour échapper à la justice, c'est triste mais inévitable, on est d'accord. Mais ça n'a rien à voir avec le principe de proportionnalité de la peine. Les justiciables bénéficient du principe de proportionnalité de la peine. Tu ne t'en rends pas compte parce que justement tu en profites. 100 ans de prison pour vol de pizza, ou peine de mort pour rixe de bar, ça n'existe pas chez nous.


En revanche, perdre sa nationalité pour quelques maîtresses... OK je sors  ::P:

----------


## ERISS

> Que certains profitent d'un pouvoir politique pour échapper à la justice, c'est triste mais inévitable, on est d'accord. Mais ça n'a rien à voir avec le principe de proportionnalité de la peine. Les justiciables bénéficient du principe de proportionnalité de la peine.


Oui ils bénéficient du principe, mais quelle que soit la cause, il suffit que la Justice ne fasse pas respecter le Principe UNE fois pour dire qu'il n'est pas respecté.
Qu'il y ait une seule injustice non accidentelle, et non réparée, et il n'y a pas de justice.




> 100 ans de prison pour vol de pizza, ou peine de mort pour rixe de bar, ça n'existe pas chez nous.


Il y a d'autres cas que ces extrêmes. Ca veut juste dire que nous avons un principe de proportionnalité, pas qu'il est forcément respecté.
Par exemple, je viens tout juste de voir mon ami Bajram Q. qui s'est fait agressé au couteau (sans blessure heureusement) par son voisin fou: La police a refusé de prendre sa plainte sous prétexte qu'il ne parle pas bien le français (alors que moi je comprends Bajram, mais il faut parfois le faire répéter) alors qu'un témoin (français d'une asso caritative) lui avait fait un texte signé. Le principe de proportionnalité sera impossible à appliquer à l'affaire de Bajram (expulsé bientôt de son logement donc le voisin ne sera plus un problème pour Bajram, la police est visionnaire).

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Je crains que ce ne soit pas le sujet de ce topic, alors je ne vais pas le polluer avec ma réponse. Mais on ne peut pas confondre le fait que le système judiciaire soit raciste/protecteur des intérêts de quelqu'un avec le principe de la proportionnalité de la peine. Si tu es intéressé par cette discussion, n'hésite pas à la poser dans le topic sur la justice rubrique Jurigeek  ::):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Et heureusement parce que le terme jeux induit un amusement, si s'amuser pour toi c'est de plaider devant une cour, tu as parfaitement le droit mais à mon sens ça casse la dynamique amusement puisque l'on est dans un calque de la société humaine.
> 
> Après ça peut plaire, chacun voit midi à 14h comme on dit.


Jouer pour s'évader ok, mais ça ne doit pas donner le droit à certains de pourrir le plaisir de jeu des autres, d'où l'instauration d'un système de justice.

Prend une partie de L4D: un type fait chier les 3 autres -> les 3  font un votekick -> au revoir le lourd. Sommaire, mais efficace ( et malheureusement parfois abusif mais bon).

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Donc ça existe déjà  ::P:

----------


## Baron

Finito el magazino.

Verdict : très bien, surtout les nouveaux qui font des tests bien écrits. Les anciens aussi, notez (Akboo a presque réussi à me pousser sur Dwarf Fortress  ::O:  ). Sinon, petit message à KL (je sais qu'on lui a déjà fait la remarque) :


Pour les trucs qui ont le plus fait parler, je ne partage pas complètement la vision d'Ivan le Fou dans le "Cookie's Fortune". Je ne le ferai pas ici mais on pourrait tourner la démonstration tout à fait autrement en montrant que depuis 20 ans, il y a eu de gros progrès réalisés également dans le sens du consommateur. Reste qu'on est bien tous d'accord pour dire que la connexion indispensable pour jouer est une immense fumisterie.Mais je ne suis pas convaincu par la métaphore...

Pour l'article de GMB, je suis également bien d'accord pour dire qu'il est remarquablement écrit. N'étant pas joueur de MEUPORG, je n'accroche pas particulièrement au sujet et j'avoue que je plaindrais les joueurs qui se lanceraient eux-mêmes dans une élaboration de justice ingame. Par contre, il est pertinent de lancer la réflexion chez les développeurs pour qu'ils essaient de codifier astucieusement certaines règles qui permettraient d'améliorer la qualité du jeu de manière quasi transparente (invisible à l'oeil et tout en profondeur). Nul doute que pour les casuals ça donnerait une expérience plus proche de leur "univers" IRL.

Je termine par une question : J'ai été très attiré par l'expérience "TTT" mais je n'ai pas trouvé de topic dédié (je cherche mal?). Quelqu'un aurait un lien pour savoir comment lancer tout ça ou aurait l'adresse du fil sur le forum pour en discuter?  :;):

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Jouer pour s'évader ok, mais ça ne doit pas donner le droit à certains de pourrir le plaisir de jeu des autres, d'où l'instauration d'un système de justice.
> 
> Prend une partie de L4D: un type fait chier les 3 autres -> les 3  font un votekick -> au revoir le lourd. Sommaire, mais efficace ( et malheureusement parfois abusif mais bon).


Sauf que je ne suis pas sûr que ça soit le sujet de l'article de GMB.

Dans ton cas il s'agit de justice IRL appliquée au jeu (ce sont les joueurs qui jugent) alors que GMB parle plus de justice ingame (ce sont les personnages qui jugent), ce qui est quand même plus rigolo.

Purée je crois que la majorité des querelles concernant cet article viennent du manque d'éclaircissement sur ce point (ça peut s'appliquer à moi aussi qui ai peut-être mal compris la démarche).

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Non je pense que tu as bien compris le postulat.

----------


## galoustic

Je viens ici féliciter les rédacteurs de ce numéro. Rarement ma compagne n'aura passé autant de temps sur un numéro de CPC, elle n'est pas du tout geek, et n'aime plus les jeux vidéos depuis sa période Mégadrive...
Le gros article de GMB doit y avoir joué pas mal (question temps de lecture). Mais je posté sur sa demande là (c'est qu'elle a du carémment apprécié....). Elle espère que ça se reproduira.

Pour ma part j'ai bavé devant la preview de X-com version fps. Cette série m'a toujours rebuté (traumatisé par Jagged Alliance il y a longtemps), mais je me suis toujours dit "quel con, tu rates surement des put*** de jeux". Savoir que c'est l'équipe qui a commis Bioshock me rassure un peu, je comprends les craintes des puristes de la série. Surtout qu'on n'a pas montré les phases de gestion, juste du tappe à l'oiel "t'as vu comment c'est "chiadé"". Des infos plus récentes confirment ou rassurent à ce niveau ? (sur le côté gestion toujours présent) Merci.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Sauf que je ne suis pas sûr que ça soit le sujet de l'article de GMB.
> 
> Dans ton cas il s'agit de justice IRL appliquée au jeu (ce sont les joueurs qui jugent) alors que GMB parle plus de justice ingame (ce sont les personnages qui jugent), ce qui est quand même plus rigolo.
> 
> Purée je crois que la majorité des querelles concernant cet article viennent du manque d'éclaircissement sur ce point (ça peut s'appliquer à moi aussi qui ai peut-être mal compris la démarche).


Oui tu as parfaitement compris le postulat.

----------


## Baron

> c'est l'équipe qui a commis Bioshock*2* me rassure un peu


Fixed  :B):

----------


## galoustic

> Fixed


Arf, ils ont fait les 2, ou juste le 2 ? car là ça pue de l'anu*... ::O:  (je possède que le premier, pas joué au 2è, juste lu le test CPC qui ne m'a pas donné envie...)

----------


## Froyok

Nan, l'équipe du 1 et du 2 sont différentes si je me souviens bien.

----------


## ShinSH

> Je termine par une question : J'ai été très attiré par l'expérience "TTT" mais je n'ai pas trouvé de topic dédié (je cherche mal?). Quelqu'un aurait un lien pour savoir comment lancer tout ça ou aurait l'adresse du fil sur le forum pour en discuter?


On en parle surtout ici: http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=44862

----------


## Baron

Cinq you  :;):

----------


## ShinSH

Six normal.

----------


## Baron

Sept quand même gentil!

Cela dit, j'ai laissé un post pour demander de l'aide car je suis définitivement trop vieux et dépassé pour comprendre un traitre mot de ce qu'il se dit là-bas  ::O:

----------


## Jolaventur

> Sauf que je ne suis pas sûr que ça soit le sujet de l'article de GMB.
> 
> Dans ton cas il s'agit de justice IRL appliquée au jeu (ce sont les joueurs qui jugent) alors que GMB parle plus de justice ingame (ce sont les personnages qui jugent), ce qui est quand même plus rigolo.


Justement s'il faut passer par la case procès à tout bout de champs dans un GTA par ex: ça risque surtout de pourrir le jeu puisqu'il est basé sur le subversif et le permissif.

----------


## bigoud1

> Justement s'il faut passer par la case procès à tout bout de champs dans un GTA par ex: ça risque surtout de pourrir le jeu puisqu'il est basé sur le subversif et le permissif.


Tu n'es pas sensé te faire choper à chaque fois par les flics non plus, mais si çà arrive et que tu passes au tribunal que çà fasse partie intégrante. Par exemple, première fois libération avec caution zou mission pour rembourser le cautionnaire. Deuxième fois, direction prison zou missions en prison le temps de la peine. Troisième fois, reprison zou mission évasion. Ces exemples sont très bien intégrables dans un scénario, et c'est plutot subversif et permissif non ?
En tout cas, très bon article de GMB, j'ai un peu de mal à comprendre certains commentaires, le dossier permet d'ouvrir les esprits un peu plus, et une bonne base d'amélioration d'immersion et de réalisme.
En tout cas, on pourra compter sur GMB en cas d'apocalypse pour maintenir un semblant de société entre les survivants !  :;):

----------


## znokiss

> Cinq you


On dit Saint Clou Bérêt Basque.

----------


## bigoud1

> On dit Saint Clou Bérêt Basque.


Saint-Cloud l'égyptien !  ::P:

----------


## Reizz

Raphi le sobre, j'adore ton style. J'ai adoré la preview de Achron.

----------


## O.Boulon



----------


## jpjmarti

> http://www.woming.be/fr/wp-content/u...dre-jardin.jpg


Je croyais que c'était _Chaque femme est un jardin._

----------


## Setzer

> Sept quand même gentil!


 
Ca suffhuit§   ::ninja:: 

Sinon par rapport à un post plus haut, malheureusement, l'hermine est de moins en moins utilisée/proposée, pour nous autres avocats de province il est plus courant d'avoir des épitoges en synthétique ou en lapin.

Bizarrement le poil de lapin a une capacité de sex appeal baucoup plus limitée, peut être la couleur...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

En revanche, l'épitoge en poil de lapins, ça devrait plaire à couly, ça.

----------


## dingo47

Chers cpcistes,
ce message n'a sûrement rien à voir avec les 8 pages précédentes.

En vacances "à la ville" (comprendre : là où il y a une FNAC), je me faisais une joie d'acheter la/les saison de la série dont parle je ne sais pas qui dans les pages cultures du dernier CPC.
OR, j'ai oublié CPC chez moi (en fait même pas chez moi, je l'ai oublié dans les vestiaires de mon boulot, bien pire donc).
Ainsi, je vous sollicite pour me donner le nom de cette série qui avait l'air fort bien (il avait même été cité le nom du St Graal dans l'article, à savoir "THE WIRE").

Merci d'avance,

Dingo 47

----------


## Anonyme871

Brotherhood

----------


## dingo47

merci

----------


## Lt Anderson

> http://www.woming.be/fr/wp-content/u...dre-jardin.jpg


Snuff.  :tired:

----------


## Baron

J'ai pas compris...

----------


## dutilleul

> Sur 210 numéros je dois en avoir un quart avec la page centrale tachée...


Chacun son truc.  ::O:

----------


## Raddi

Ouf ! Enfin terminé d'éplucher le 211. Très bon numéro dans l'ensemble, à l'exception notable du test de Kharkov... La prochaine fois qu'un éditeur vous envoie un pareil chef-d'œuvre, faites un effort et confiez le test à quelqu'un qui s'y connaît un minimum. Ça évitera de vous ridiculiser en collant une mauvaise note à la nouvelle référence du genre  ::|: 

EDIT : pour répondre à Tyler :




> Et en quoi il s'est planté ? Je ne connais pas le jeu, ce serait cool que tu argumentes.


Par exemple, quand il affirme que la partie opérationnelle n'a que peu d'intérêt alors que c'est l'un des points forts du jeu. Bien sûr il faut prendre le temps de comprendre toutes les possibilités offertes par ce titre. Tiens, un vrai reproche qu'on pourrait faire à Kharkov, c'est son manuel un peu trop léger. Ne parlons pas des "réglages qui n'influent pas vraiment" (je voudrais bien savoir lesquels). Ou encore quand il critique le fait qu'il n'y ait que 6 scénarios, il ne dit pas que la durée de vie est énorme grâce à une bonne rejouabilité, ni qu'une suite est déjà en préparation. Et aussi quand il met l'accent sur des défauts mineurs du jeu, comme l'interface qui pourrait effectivement être meilleure mais qui est loin d'être "fouillis" etc etc.
Bref, on a le droit de ne pas aimer un jeu, mais pas de le descendre gratuitement parce qu'on a pas fait l'effort de le maîtriser.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Hop, je me rappelle un truc qui m'a un peu titillé : dans le test des Chroniques de Sadwick, Guy Moquette a utilisé l'expression "Point & Click" environ une demi-douzaine de fois...  Bon j'irai pas jusqu'à dire que ça fait du signe facile, mais varier un peu plus aurait été plus digeste je crois.

A mon humble avis, etc, formule de politesse, signez ici.

----------


## punishthecat

En même temps il n'y a guère de synonymes.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

J'ai pas l'article sous les jeux, mais on peut vite parler de "jeux du genre", ou utiliser un acronyme... Varier, quoi. Peut-être que je me suis trop focalisé dessus, et que du coup ça m'a marqué, c'est pas impossible non plus.

----------


## Marcel Manches-Longues

> Ouf ! Enfin terminé d'éplucher le 211. Très bon numéro dans l'ensemble, à l'exception notable du test de Kharkov... La prochaine fois qu'un éditeur vous envoie un pareil chef-d'œuvre, faites un effort et confiez le test à quelqu'un qui s'y connaît un minimum. Ça évitera de vous ridiculiser en collant une mauvaise note à la nouvelle référence du genre 
> Par exemple, quand il affirme que la partie opérationnelle n'a que peu d'intérêt alors que c'est l'un des points forts du jeu. Bien sûr il faut prendre le temps de comprendre toutes les possibilités offertes par ce titre. Tiens, un vrai reproche qu'on pourrait faire à Kharkov, c'est son manuel un peu trop léger. Ne parlons pas des "réglages qui n'influent pas vraiment" (je voudrais bien savoir lesquels). Ou encore quand il critique le fait qu'il n'y ait que 6 scénarios, il ne dit pas que la durée de vie est énorme grâce à une bonne rejouabilité, ni qu'une suite est déjà en préparation. Et aussi quand il met l'accent sur des défauts mineurs du jeu, comme l'interface qui pourrait effectivement être meilleure mais qui est loin d'être "fouillis" etc etc.
> Bref, on a le droit de ne pas aimer un jeu, mais pas de le descendre gratuitement parce qu'on a pas fait l'effort de le maîtriser.



Petit exercice de "reverse-agressivité":

***



> Ouf ! Enfin terminé d'éplucher les réactions au numéro 211. Très bon cru dans l'ensemble, à l'exception notable du post de Raddi... La prochaine fois qu'un testeur vous écrit un pareil chef-d'œuvre, faites un effort et confiez le à quelqu'un qui s'y connaît un minimum. Ça évitera de vous ridiculiser en collant une mauvaise réaction à la nouvelle référence du genre.
> 
>  Par exemple, quand il affirme que la partie opérationnelle est l'un des points forts du jeu alors qu'elle n'a que peu d'intérêt. Bien sûr il faut prendre le temps de jouer à d'autres jeux. Tiens, un vrai reproche qu'on pourrait faire à Raddi, c'est son argumentaire un peu trop léger. Ne parlons pas des "C'est ça, le test de Kharkov était vraiment du grand n'importe quoi". Ou encore quand il ne s'étonne pas qu'il n'y ait que 6 scénarios, qu'il prétend que la durée de vie est énorme grâce à une bonne rejouabilité, ou qu'il présente comme une qualité le fait qu'une suite est déjà en préparation. Et aussi quand il met son mouchoir sur des défauts majeurs du jeu, comme l'interface qui ne pourrait effectivement pas être pire etc etc.
> Bref, on a le droit de ne pas aimer un test, mais pas de le descendre gratuitement parce qu'on a pas fait l'effort de le maîtriser.


***

C'est marrant comme sur les forums, certains ne se rendent pas compte du ton qu'ils emploient et s'étonnent ensuite de l'absence de sérénité des réponses qu'ils reçoivent.
Mais c'est aussi le propre de certains amateurs de wargames : sous-estimer les qualités nécessaires à un jeu correct pour le reste de l'humanité, autres que la précision historique et la minutie "réaliste". Un bon jeu, c'est aussi un jeu doté d'une interface compatible avec les humains, d'un système d'information et de renseignement du joueur également compatible avec les humains, etc.
En l'occurrence, comme l'a précisé Omar Boulon, le jeu a fait l'unanimité contre lui. Bon, ceci dit, d'une manière générale, un testeur n'est pas infaillible et surtout, il y a une part de subjectivité (normalement maitrisée) dans un test (c'est un des sujets du billet d'humeur de Canard PC 212). On peut en causer, en discuter; mais évidemment c'est plus difficile quand on commence sur ce ton.

----------


## Raddi

Désolé si tu as vu de l'agressivité dans mon post, il n'y en avait pas. Mais la mauvaise foi, ça me gonfle, c'est tout. L'interface est perfectible mais correcte. Pour l'habitué des wargames, ce jeu ne souffre d'aucun défaut majeur. Pour un novice, c'est le choc, c'est sûr, mais ce n'est pas une raison pour le descendre. Kharkov est fait pour un certain public, et pour ce public, il mérite un bon 8/10.

----------


## znokiss

Et ?? J'ai vu moins de mauvaise foi dans le test de Marcel que dans ton post initial.

----------


## Raddi

Sans doute parce que tu n'as pas joué à Kharkov.

----------


## Came Yon

Ca marche pour n'importe quel jeu pourri cet argumentaire.




> L'interface est perfectible mais correcte. Pour l'habitué du genre, ce jeu ne souffre d'aucun défaut majeur. Pour un novice, c'est le choc, c'est sûr, mais ce n'est pas une raison pour le descendre. Léa Passion Chwal est fait pour un certain public, et pour ce public, il mérite un bon 8/10.

----------


## Raddi

Et bien oui, pourquoi pas ? Pour un fan de RPG Oblivion mérite 3/10 par exemple. Un test n'est valable que dans un contexte bien défini.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Non mais attends, à ce moment là, faudrait qu'on mette 8/10 à tous les jeux de la planète, parce qu'il y aura toujours quelqu'un pour aimer. D'autant plus que Marcel n'est pas le seul a avoir eu ce ressentiment, les autres membres de la rédac aussi l'ont eu.

Même Ackboo ! Ackboo, merde ! Le type qui met des bonnes notes à des simulateurs d'hélicoptère de combat où certains raccourcis clavier passent par du CTRL+ALT+F1+Z.

----------


## Raddi

> Non mais attends, à ce moment là, faudrait qu'on mette 8/10 à tous les jeux de la planète, parce qu'il y aura toujours quelqu'un pour aimer. D'autant plus que Marcel n'est pas le seul a avoir eu ce ressentiment, les autres membres de la rédac aussi l'ont eu.


Et la grande majorité des wargamers l'ont adoré. J'aime bien les gars de la redac de Canard PC mais ils ne sont pas infaillibles, comme l'a dit Marcel.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

La grande majorité des wargamers c'est 1 personne non ? Sinon balance un lien d'un forum de wargamers qu'on rigole constate.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Et la grande majorité des wargamers l'ont adoré. J'aime bien les gars de la redac de Canard PC mais ils ne sont pas infaillibles, comme l'a dit Marcel.


Bah ouais, m'enfin, faut relativiser aussi hein. D'abord, on est loin d'avoir raison tout le temps, Dieu merci. Ensuite, c'est totalement normal de remettre en question certains tests et tout. Y'a juste le fond et la forme, c'est plus celle-ci actuellement qui dérange comme le disait Marcel.

----------


## Raddi

Je n'avais pas l'intention d'être "agressif". J'ai écrit sur le coup de la colère, j'ai réagi à un test qui, lui, était agressif. C'est peut-être juste une impression, ou le fait que Marcel ne disposait que d'une page (une page !) pour faire part de son avis.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Et bien oui, pourquoi pas ? Pour un fan de RPG Oblivion mérite 3/10 par exemple. Un test n'est valable que dans un contexte bien défini.


Oh ben non, alors !
Il faut tordre le cou vite faite à cette façon de penser. Voilà le meilleur moyen d'avoir un mag où tous les jeux ont de bonnes notes. C'est un argument vieux comme le monde (et très utilisé par les attachés de presse, soit dit en passant) : "Ah oui, mais ceux qui aiment, ils aiment. Pourquoi ne pas le faire tester par quelqu'un qui aime ça" (sous-entendant, quelqu'un de VRAIMENT compétent).

La philosophie du testeur de jeux de Canard PC (héritée de celle de Joystick - ancienne génération), c'est que le testeur aime les jeux, sans distinction de style ou de genre. Une sorte de culture générale du jeu. Chacun bien sûr a des préférences, mais doit être capable de reconnaitre un bon jeu (et un mauvais) dans tous les domaines. C'est compliqué, c'est difficile,  mais le boulot de testeur c'est justement d'avoir le recul nécessaire et de ne pas s'enfermer dans un créneau plein d'ornières-œillères. Sinon, comment serait-on capable de convaincre un lecteur de s'essayer à un jeu formidable dans un genre qu'il n'aime à priori pas ? 

Canard PC s'intéresse à tous les genre, du coup il n'a nécessairement pas la même philosophie que Cyberstratège, par exemple (dont il me semble percevoir l'influence dans tes remarques sur "la nouvelle référence du genre"; je précise que je n'ai rien contre Cyberstratège, on fait juste pas tout à fait le même métier).

Pour nous, ya les bons jeux, et les mauvais jeux. Y a quantité de jeux de stratégie et de wargames ultra difficiles d'accès et rugueux d'aspect qui sont de mauvais jeux; et puis il y a -par exemple- Heart of Iron II. C'est un très bon jeu dans l'absolu, pas seulement pour les passionnés. Et quand c'est mauvais, c'est pareil, c'est dans l'absolu.

Heart of Iron, on dit : "c'est compliqué, c'est moche, c'est fouillis, c'est bancal, mais accrochez-vous : c'est un jeu exceptionnel". Même si on sait que 95% des joueurs n'accrocheront pas, parce que ce n'est pas leur trip.
Kharkov-machin, des espèces de crypto-fachos ukrainiens qui bosse pour l'armée, c'est juste pas un bon jeu, voilà tout. L'important dans cette phrase c'est "JEU". Après si ça se trouve, c'est un super bon moyen-mètrage historique destinés aux vétérans de la 3e bataille de kharkov, mais ça, on s'en tape.

Voilà, je retourne me coucher.

(édité pour crime de mauvaise vanne à l'encontre des confrères)

----------


## Raddi

Oui... mais non.

Aucun jeu n'est bon ou mauvais absolument. Tout dépend du public visé. Après, dire que tous les jeux auraient une bonne note, ça ne tient pas debout. Des mauvais wargames, ça existe. Kharkov n'est pas de ceux-là.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Oui... mais non.
> 
> Aucun jeu n'est bon ou mauvais absolument. Tout dépend du public visé. Après, dire que tous les jeux auraient une bonne note, ça ne tient pas debout. Des mauvais wargames, ça existe. Kharkov n'est pas de ceux-là.


"Aucun jeu n'est bon ou mauvais absolument, mais Kharkov est absolument bon."
Tadam ! Grande magie pas chère, prix d'ami pour toi, mon ami.

----------


## Kamasa

> Oui... mais non.
> 
> Aucun jeu n'est bon ou mauvais absolument. Tout dépend du public visé. Après, dire que tous les jeux auraient une bonne note, ça ne tient pas debout. Des mauvais wargames, ça existe. Kharkov n'est pas de ceux-là.


Mais c'est vrai en plus ce qu'il dit  ::o: 
Nul doute que Hulk visait un public de joueurs trop riches pour ne pas quoi savoir faire d'une cinquantaine d'euros, d'aveugles et de joueurs dont l'estime d'eux-mêmes est caché sous le tapis.

----------


## Bah

> Oui... mais non.
> 
> Aucun jeu n'est bon ou mauvais absolument. [...] Des mauvais wargames, ça existe.


???

----------


## Raddi

Révisez le sens du mot "absolument"  ::|:

----------


## dalgwen

> Même Ackboo !


Argument final !  :tired: 
(Je dis ça sans ironie aucune, c'est ackboo mince !)
Je ne connais pas la crédibilité de Marcel Manche Longue sur ce genre de jeux, mais avec ackboo dans la boocle au moins tu peux retirer ta remarque "confiez le test à quelqu'un qui s'y connaît un minimum".

----------


## Raddi

J'avoue que ça m'a surpris de voir son nom dans la liste  ::): 
En même temps, il a mis récemment 9/10 à AC2 je crois, il doit avoir besoin de vacances...
(Ceci n'est pas une remarque agressive)

----------


## O.Boulon

Ca c'est sûr que côté Wargames, Assassin's Creed 2, c'est bien de la merde.

----------


## Raddi

:^_^:  C'est pas faux.

----------


## znokiss

En fait d'après toi, le test est pourri quand un jeu bon reçoit une sale note. Et un jeu est bon quand il est bon selon Raddi.

Perso, je m'éclate comme un four sur Serious Sam HD qui a reçu 4, je ne vais pas pour autant me lâcher sur Raphi-kiamalnoté-cejeukejador, chacun son avis et tout il est content en harmonie avec les bisounours, bordel de merde.

L'équipe CPC n'a pas de problèmes avec les critiques, bien au contraires, ils l'ont déjà dit. Mais tomber sur le rable de Marcel ("il s'est planté") parce t'es pas d'accord avec lui, c'est petit.

----------


## Raddi

Mais  ::'(: 

C'est pas du tout ce que j'ai écrit...

Je n'ai pas dit que le test est "pourri", je dis qu'il est injustement négatif. J'ai apprécié le test de Distant Worlds du même Marcel alors que je déteste ce jeu.

----------


## xheyther

> Mais 
> 
> C'est pas du tout ce que j'ai écrit...
> 
> Je n'ai pas dit que le test est "pourri", je dis qu'il est injustement négatif. J'ai apprécié le test de Distant Worlds du même Marcel alors que je déteste ce jeu.


Tu as raison, tu as dit que Marcel ne svait pas de quoi il parlait et qu'il eu fallut qu'il se taise. Et tu as extrapolé en disant que c'était un mauvais testeur incapable de prendre du recul.

----------


## Raddi

:^_^: 

Toi, pour la deuxième fois, apprends à lire...

----------


## Came Yon

Tin t'es chiant Raddi, ça fait une demie heure que je cherche une manière classe de faire une jeu de mots pourri entre mauvaise foi et mauvais foie.

J'essaye quand même, mais c'est pas terrible :
Raddi, arrête de boire, ton foie est assez mauvais comme ça

Doux jésus que c'est naze.  :tired:

----------


## Narm

> Tin t'es chiant Raddi, ça fait une demie heure que je cherche une manière classe de faire une jeu de mots pourri entre mauvaise foi et mauvais foie.


N'est pas znokiss qui veut  ::ninja::

----------


## Raddi

Non mais c'est pas mal quand même...

----------


## O.Boulon

Bon, on va pas tarder à locker si ça continue comme ça...

----------


## Airwalkmax

Raddi, seul contre tous !

----------


## Raddi

C'est vrai ça, ils sont où les wargamers du forum  ::huh:: 

Enfin, peu importe, arrêtons là.

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est vrai ça, ils sont où les wargamers du forum


Ils n'ont peut-être pas le même avis que toi, tout simplement ! Tu aimes les wargames, tu dois fréquenter des gens qui aiment aussi ce genre et qui ont probablement des goûts similaires au sein de ce type de jeu. C'est d'ailleurs la même raison qui fait que je suis sur ce forum et pas ailleurs. Si tu as un avis positif sur un jeu, conforté par les gens avec qui tu parles de wargame, tu vas avoir du mal à comprendre un test négatif. Seulement le test n'est pas rédigé pour toi mais pour l'ensemble du lectorat ce qui change les critères retenus comme étant importants. C'est ce que te dit Ivan le Fou et il a quand même une certaine expérience dans le domaine... Autre chose, on ne peut pas vraiment dire qu'un testeur se plante ou qu'un test soit faux puisque c'est le ressenti d'une personne ou d'un groupe de personne. Comment qualifier l'avis de quelqu'un comme étant faux ? Difficile non ? C'est comme venir me dire que j'ai tort de ne pas aimer le rap.

----------


## Raddi

J'ai dit ce que j'avais à dire, ne relance pas la machine, on va se faire taper sur les doigts.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Par ailleurs je dois dire à l'honorable assistance que Raddi a aussi le droit de ne pas être d'accord avec Marcel hein. C'est une faute de goût, soit, mais c'est normal. Et sain.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ouais enfin Marcel, c'est pas juste une mite en pull-over ? Alors crédibilité sur du wargame c'est clair qu'il peut repasser...

----------


## Mr Ianou

Mais tout ça ne serait pas arrivé sans ce système que je con-chie mais qu'on est obligé de mettre dans un magasine:La notation.

Les texte sont suffisamment bien écris pour ce faire une idée et voir l'envie que le testeur a eut sur ce jeu.

L'envie de jouer.

Pas de faire un RPG ni un Wargame, non juste jouer.


Le 15/10 de Boulon sur STALKER était une insulte à son test en soit.Si ça transpirait pas l'envie de jouer la dessus alors c'est qu'on aime pas du tout le style.Idem pour la double notation de Fallout 3 qui a lui seul pouvait faire taire tout les débats sur ce jeu(Non ce n'est pas un mauvais jeu/Oui c'est un mauvais Fallout) mais qu'on est obliger d'inscrire pour bien faire comprendre.
Et rappeler vous le test de X3, moi qui n'accroche pas au genre, mais franchement l'envie de jouer était énorme sur ce test rien que pour ça fallait absolument le testé le bouzin.
Tout ça pour dire Raddi que je n'est ressenti aucun plaisir sur ce test.

C'est un peu comme jouer au échec, les règles sont les mêmes pour chaque parti mais entre jouer avec ma petite nièce qui apprend tout juste sur un fond de Dora l'exploratrice ("Chipper arrête de chiper, Chipper arrête de chiper" Arg) en buvant du Coca lidl avec des pièce en forme de Arthur et le Mimoys en carton et gagner ou jouer contre ma boss autour d'un St Julien 2003 sur de vrai pièce en bois avec du Barry White en fond musical sur ma chaine HIFI et lui faire connaitre une cuisante défaite; et bien tu me croira si tu veux mais j'ai préféré la deuxième parti, il y avait quelque chose de mieux foutu et pourtant je mis connais en warg..Euh au jeu d'échec.

Par contre je pensais avoir gagné un Level et pouvoir me taper mon boss sur la peau de bête mais finalement ça a l'air bien plus compliqué.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Mais tout ça ne serait pas arrivé sans ce système que je con-chie mais qu'on est obligé de mettre dans un magasine:La notation.


Je n'essaye même pas d'imaginer le nombre de réunions de brainstorming passionné que la rédac a dû traverser à ce sujet.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

J'aime bien les notes, comme à l'école.

----------


## gripoil

> Le 15/10 de Boulon sur STALKER était une insulte à son test en soit.Si ça transpirait pas l'envie de jouer la dessus alors c'est qu'on aime pas du tout le style.Idem pour la double notation de Fallout 3 qui a lui seul pouvait faire taire tout les débats sur ce jeu(Non ce n'est pas un mauvais jeu/Oui c'est un mauvais Fallout) mais qu'on est obliger d'inscrire pour bien faire comprendre.
> Et rappeler vous le test de X3, moi qui n'accroche pas au genre, mais franchement l'envie de jouer était énorme sur ce test rien que pour ça fallait absolument le testé le bouzin.


C'est clair que j'ai acheté pas mal de jeux sur des coups de tête a cause de ça  :^_^: 
Incitation à la consommation, c'est tout ce que j'ai a dire. Et c'est le pourcentage sur les ventes qui payent vos porsches hein ?

En tous cas tout ce bordel m'a donné envie de lire le 211 que j'avais pas trop eu l'temps de lire.

----------


## dutilleul

@Ianou : Donc tu passes une soirée avec une femme,... la chaine hifi diffuse de la musique envoutante...vous buvez de l'excellent vin... quelques bougies parfumées distillent un doux parfum d'érotisme...et....et....vous jouez aux échecs ?

Rassure moi...le damier est tatoué quelque part sur son corps ?  ::O:

----------


## Jeckhyl

> @Ianou : Donc tu passes une soirée avec une femme,... la chaine hifi diffuse de la musique envoutante...vous buvez de l'excellent vin... quelques bougies parfumées distillent un doux parfum d'érotisme...et....et....vous jouez aux échecs ?
> 
> Rassure moi...le damier est tatoué quelque part sur son corps ?


Et à la fin de la soirée, tu mets une note à madame  ::): .

----------


## flochy

> Par contre je pensais avoir gagné un Level et pouvoir me taper mon boss sur la peau de bête mais finalement ça a l'air bien plus compliqué.


Fallait la laisser gagner...

Sinon, j'étais étonné que le débat n'ait pas été recentré plus vite sur la notation.  :tired: 
Sérieux les canards, ça a déjà été évoqué moult fois : la note est là parce qu'elle doit être là, mais on s'en fout (cela dit quand c'est inférieur à 3, je lis toujours le test avec intérêt, voir comment on peut faire des jeux si nazes).
Ce qui compte c'est le test. Et si le test soulève pleins de défaut, c'est tout de même mal parti pour qu'il s'agisse d'un bon jeu...

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Nan des fois je feuillette et je me réfère aux notes pour savoir ce que je lis en premier, suivant mon humeur (des fois je préfère taper dans le bon jeu, parfois j'ai très envie de rire je tape dans les nuls).

----------


## xheyther

> Par ailleurs je dois dire à l'honorable assistance que Raddi a aussi le droit de ne pas être d'accord avec Marcel hein. C'est une faute de goût, soit, mais c'est normal. Et sain.


En l'occurrence le nœud du problème c'est pas tant de ne pas être d'accord avec un testeur. Plutôt le ton péremptoire ("la nouvelle référence du genre") et autre assertion quand à la compétence de Marcel Manche-Longues ("confiez le test à quelqu'un qui s'y connait un minimum"), plus la relance pour le 212 d'un magnifique "aïe", et l'entêtement.

Fin il y a un combo là.

Il a le droit d''aimer Karkhov (ou Léa passion poney, ou les Sims ou Fallout3 ou les jeux en flash ou n'importe quoi...) mais les rédacteurs ont au moins autant le droit d'écrire que tel ou tel jeu est selon eux nul (ou bien), c'est même pour ça que je (qu'on ?) paye le magasine. Après on peut en débattre, mais pas en déclarant que "moi seul je m'y connais et que les autres sont de grosses pines d'ours pyrénéens s'y connaissant à peine mieux que le vulgaire péquin non-wargame aware même pas accros à la réalité historique (le naze)" (oui faut que j'apprendrais à lire).

----------


## Raddi

Faut que t'apprendrais à lire, oui (ter).

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

C'est y pas maleureux de relancer alors qu'on avait mis fin aux hostilités.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Oui, et d'ailleurs c'est le dernier avertissement avant la fermeture complète du topic.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> @Ianou : Donc tu passes une soirée avec une femme,... la chaine hifi diffuse de la musique envoutante...vous buvez de l'excellent vin... quelques bougies parfumées distillent un doux parfum d'érotisme...et....et....vous jouez aux échecs ?
> 
> Rassure moi...le damier est tatoué quelque part sur son corps ?


Tu connais rien à l'érotisme



Mais en effet j'aurais dû la laisser gagner (ou le vin était mauvais).

----------


## ELOdry

Je viens seulement de lire l'article de GMB sur la justice dans les jeux vidéo, et notamment le passage où il imagine des procès au cours de jeu solo. Je resitue :



> Puisque notre média vidéoludique est un acteur majeur de l'industrie du spectacle et que les univers sont de plus en plus détails (blabla) , il faudrait implémenter des mécanismes juridiques, même dans les jeux qui se pratiquent en solo. GTA IV (blabla)... Il en va de même des jeux de Bethesda : les Elder Scrolls devraient proposer une structure juridique. C'est bien beau d'avoir des gardes (blabla) mais bon sang, où sont les juges?"


Et bien figurez vous, Grand Maître B, que des procès et des juges, il y en a justement dans les Elder Scrolls, ou en tout cas dans le deuxième épisode, Daggerfall.

Bon ok, c'est très basique, mais ça a le mérite d'exister (et c'est à ma connaissance le seul jeu qui le fait) : quand on commet un crime, ou même juste quand on a une réputation de scélérat, on se met les gardes à dos. Avant de nous attaquer, ils nous laissent un choix : nous rendre, ou nous battre. Si on décide de se rendre, on est alors envoyé devant une cour de justice. La décision des juges (et la durée de notre peine de prison) dépend de notre crime bien sûr, mais aussi de ce que l'on plaide alors : s'expliquer, ou mentir? Coupable, ou non coupable?

Je ne sais plus comment ça fonctionne exactement, mais je crois me souvenir que si on plaide coupable, on écope d'une peine de prison (relativement) légère. Tandis que si on plaide non coupable, c'est quitte ou double : ou on ressort blanchi, ou on écope d'une peine de prison plus forte que prévue. Sachant que la probabilité d'être blanchi ou non est influencée, me semble-t-il, par nos rapports avec les guildes "underground" (voleurs et assassins), histoire de simuler la corruption. Je ne sais plus ce que fait l'option "Mentir" par contre.



Mais même une fois sorti de prison, ce n'est pas fini, puisque notre réputation sera entachée durablement. Mais attention : uniquement dans le royaume où l'on a commis notre crime (la justice de chacun des royaumes, et il y en a une quarantaine, étant autonome).

Voilà, l'injustice est désormais réparée.

----------


## Euklif

> Et bien figurez vous, Grand Maître B, que des procès et des juges, il y en a justement dans les Elder Scrolls, ou en tout cas dans le deuxième épisode, Daggerfall.


Y a grosso modo le même système dans Morrow (don't know Oblivion). Avec perte de point de carac suivant la longueur du séjour en prison. Bon, par contre, ils ont zappé la partie tribunal (garde, amaende ou taule). C'est assez sommaire mais plutôt sympa. Il me tarde de voir Dagger XL pour essayer ce jeu  :Bave:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Oui malgré l'add-on Tribunal :zno: la justice est limitée dans Morrowind mais c'est déjà bien assez merci au revoir.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

J'ai pourtant beaucoup joué à Daggerfall, c'était même un grand coup de coeur de RPG à l'époque (même si mes premiers souvenirs me ramènent à dungeon master, si on veut bien considérer que c'est un RPG et aux premiers Might & Magic) et j'avoue que je n'ai pas de souvenir d'un passage au Tribunal. C'est bien dommage que Morrowind & Oblivion n'aient pas emboité le pas de cette excellente idée de plaider ou pas coupable.

----------


## Mr Ianou

C'est normal faut ce faire attraper pour aller au tribunal.

Seul les lows connaissent le tribunal  :;): .

Du coup je regrette un peu de pas avoir avouer mes crimes.

----------


## Came Yon

Ca y est je l'ai retrouvé ! 
Liberal crime squad : un jeu hardcore créé par le même bonhomme que Dwarf Fortress dans lequel on incarne le chef d'une bande de terroristes dans une amerique ultra conservatrice. C'est une sorte de roguelike en fait.
Pour en venir au fait : ce jeu a un excellent système de justice. Pour parvenir à ses fins : gagner de l'argent, faire la révolution etc... le joueur et ses associés sont amenés à commettre des actes plus ou moins répréhensibles. Ça va de la prostitution à meurtre en passant par le sabotage de la centrale électrique, la libération des animaux enfermés dans un  laboratoire de cosmétiques ou le kidnapping suivi de torture. Si un des délinquants se fait choper par la police, il est mis en garde à vue jusqu'au moment ou il passe devant le juge. A ce moment, toutes les charges sont décrites et ça peut donner ça : 

(c'est un cas extreme, le mec a joué super longtemps, mais ça donne une idée d'à peu près tous les crimes possibles - il en manque quand même  ::P: )

Ensuite, le joueur peut choisir son avocat :
un commis d'office (nul en général),
lui même, mais ça sera bien que s'il a des compétences de juriste (oui, il y en a)
ou un "ace-attorney", un super avocat, qui coute cher mais qui pourra fortement réduire la peine.

Enfin, après une petite description des plaidoiries, le juge (ou les jurés dépend des situations) donne sa sentence. La condamnation va dépendre de la défense, de l'orientation politique du juge/jury, de l'accusation, de la gravité des crimes et des témoins éventuels (dans le cas présent, un ancien compagnon qui a dû être arrêté avant et qui balance pour pas aller en prison), mais aussi et surtout du climat politique : dans un pays ultra conservateur, la moindre peccadille sera récompensée par la chaise électrique, par contre si le pays est plus libéral, les condamnations sont plus mesurées.
Par exemple, grâce à un excellent avocat, le joueur du screen au dessus en a pris pour 25 condamnations à  perpétuité (le juge était sympa). La peine de mort fait aussi partie du jeu évidemment.
Le condamné va ensuite en prison s'il n'a pas été acquitté et purge sa peine. Ses camarades peuvent évidemment tenter de le libérer, mais si la peine est courte (jusqu'à 2/3 ans), c'est plus rentable d'attendre la fin.
Aussi, les délits dépendent aussi des lois : par exemple, il n'est pas toujours illégal de bruler un drapeau. Pareil pour la prostitution.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Merci pour l'info c'est super. Je le télécharge de suite pour voir ça.

----------


## Came Yon

> Merci pour l'info c'est super. Je le télécharge de suite pour voir ça.


Content que ça t'intéresse.

Bon, faudra jouer un peu avant d'en arriver là... Mais ça vaut le coup.
Ah oui : le développement du jeu a été abandonné par Tarn Adams en 2006 à peu près, mais un fan a continué le développement. Tu peux trouver ce qu'il a fait sur le forum de dwarf fortress : http://www.bay12forums.com/smf/index.php?topic=46116.0

Cette version est largement meilleure et plus complète que celle qu'on peut trouver en direct sur le site.
Sinon il y a un wiki : http://lcs.wikidot.com/

----------


## Bah

Yargh j'ai pas mes cpc sous la main et je recherche le nom de ceux qui font les tests de jeux de société qu'il y a parfois dans CPC. Enfin, je cherche surtout à savoir s'ils ont un site avec des tests ou si c'est uniquement un mag.

----------


## kilfou

Jeux sur un Plateau, mag papier + site.

----------


## Bah

> Jeux sur un Plateau, mag papier + site.


Vais aller jeter un oeil. Merci !

----------


## Timekeeper

Bijour. Un peu en retard, mais l'article de GMB était très long, j'aimerais revenir sur un point de détail me semblant erroné. Mais l'erreur me semble si grossière qu'il parait étonnant que personne ne l'ai relevée plus tôt...

CPC n° 211, page 50, 3è colonne, quatre dernières lignes :




> Pareil pour la possession d'un inducteur d'images (à la Diablo dans les X-Men) puisqu'on peut commettre un délit sous l'apparence d'un autre.


Diablo (Nightcrawler) peut se téléporter. C'est Mystique qui est toute nue métamorphe  ::lol::

----------


## Septa

Ouais mais Diablo possède un déguisement Holographique pour avoir l'air normal et potentiellement changer de look.
( En tout cas dans certaine version du personnage genre celle qui passait le dimanche matin sur la 3  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Timekeeper

Ah mince, je ne connais que les films et je venais faire la leçon. Pardon aux familles, tout ça ::rolleyes::

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Ouais mais Diablo possède un déguisement Holographique pour avoir l'air normal et potentiellement changer de look.
> ( En tout cas dans certaine version du personnage genre celle qui passait le dimanche matin sur la 3 )


Ça date de Excalibur plutôt et repris sur la série sur France 3.

----------


## lokideath

> Ah mince, je ne connais que les films et je venais faire la leçon. Pardon aux familles, tout ça


Et puis Mystique elle n'utilise pas d'inducteur d'images d'abord, que racontes tu !  ::o:

----------


## Timekeeper

> Et puis Mystique elle n'utilise pas d'inducteur d'images d'abord, que racontes tu !


Je supposais que c'était une comparaison sur le résultat, pas sur les moyens.
Le Diablo dont on parle ici se sert d'un appareil pour changer d'apparence ?

----------


## Euklif

Normalement, oui. Un truc holographique dont d'autre mutant se servait aussi pour changer d'apparence/rester incognito. En tout cas, c'était comme ça quand je lisais. Et ça faisait un paquet de temps qu'il existait ^^

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Non mais d'une manière générale, ne pensez pas que je puisse faire une erreur en matière de Marvel Comics. Je les lis tous depuis que j'ai 7 ans et j'ai un passé qui s'étire sur plus d'une décennie de Maître du jeu Marvel RPG de TSR. Je sais, je ne devrais pas en être fier, mais bon, on fait avec ce qu'on a.

----------


## Kamasa

Mais si tu peux être fier.
Tu peux être le centre d'attention de la soirée après avoir vu n'importe quelle adaptation de film Marvel avec des amis et expliquer le pourquoi du comment qu'en fait c'est mieux dans le comics bla, bla bla…
Bon alors c'est sur, après ils sont un peu moins tes amis, mais l'érudition rend jaloux.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Avocat et Maître Marvel. Putain le CV de malade.  ::P:

----------


## Euklif

Surtout qu'en fait, après lecture du dossier (je l'avais gardé pour un jour où mon cerveau serait disponible), GMB précise bien que Diablo le fait avec un appareil. Donc Timekeeper, lis moins vite. T'aurais même pas eu à poser la question comme ça ^^

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Mais si tu peux être fier.
> Tu peux être le centre d'attention de la soirée après avoir vu n'importe quelle adaptation de film Marvel avec des amis et expliquer le pourquoi du comment qu'en fait c'est mieux dans le comics bla, bla bla…
> Bon alors c'est sur, après ils sont un peu moins tes amis, mais l'érudition rend jaloux.


Si tu savais: J'évite de parler de droit à la moitié de mes amis et de Marvel (et de rpg et de jeux vidéo et d'informatique et de SF et d'héroic fantasy...) à l'autre moitié. Et à tous ceux là, j'évite de leur parler de bodybuilding, d'occultisme et de chaos magick, les autres grands amours de ma vie. Finalement, je suis assez seul. Croyez moi, l'écletisme c'est de la connerie.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Croyez moi, l'écletisme c'est de la connerie.


Tiens, on est exactement dans le même cas. Enfin presque : je n'accroche pas trop aux comics et mes 10 cm de tour de biceps tremblent à la simple évocation du mot "bodybuilding".

----------


## O.Boulon

Par contre, quand on voit l'état de ton bureau, on comprend que t'es à fond dans la Chaos Magick...

La pauvre Kalash s'en souvient bien d'ailleurs...

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

S'il est à fond dans la Chaos Magick, c'est normal que son bureau soit en bordel. En punition, force-le à accepter un écriteau : DO WHAT THOU WILT...SHALL BE THE WHOLE OF THE LAW.

----------

